# BenQ XL2420T Erfahrungsbericht (Testbericht)



## hamburgcity (27. November 2011)

Wie versprochen, ein kleiner Testbericht über den BenQ XL2420T. Ich muss erwähnen dass alle Angaben selbstverständlich ohne Gewähr sind und dass das Niveau dieses „Berichts“ nicht besonders hoch ist 

  Ich möchte damit anfangen und erwähnen dass dies mein 2. BenQ XL2420T ist. Das 1. Gerät ging leider genauso schnell raus wie es geleifert wurde da ich Pixelfehler feststellen musste. Es hat nicht lange gedauert bis das neue Gerät geliefert wurde. Bevor ich überhaupt die Mühe gemacht habe das Gerät komplett aufzubauen um es dann vielleicht wie beim 1. wieder komplett auseinanderbauen, entschied ich mich NUR den Monitor selbst (ohne Ständer) anzuschließen – was ich übrigens jedem empfehlen würde.

  Dieses Mal hatte ich Glück und der Monitor war Pixelfehlerfrei! 

  Der Inhalt: Treiber-CD mit Handbuch, VGA-Kabel, DVI-D-Kabel, USB-Kabel, Staubschutz Abdeckung, Menü-Maus

  Nun zum Aufbau: Der Monitor ist sehr schnell aufgebaut. Das Standbein kommt in zwei Teilen welche in wenigen Sekunden problemlos verheiratet werden. Das gleiche gilt für das Display. In wenigen Sekunden mit dem Ständer vereint. Was mich sehr überrascht hat war wie stabil das alles ist. Denn lasst uns ehrlich sein, in den Marketingfotos wirkt der Monitor extrem instabil auf dem komischen Fuß. 

  Die Menü-Maus kann entweder rechts oder links vom Fuß angesteckt werden. Sie sitzt sehr gut da sie magnetisch zu haften scheint. Angeschlossen wird sie per mini-USB am Display selbst. 
  Talking about USB, das Display hat links ein eingebautes USB-Hub inkl. 2 USB 2.0 Anschlüssen (und einen weiteren neben dem DVI Eingang) welches selbstverständlich nichts zwingend benutzt werden muss. Das gleiche gilt übrigens für die „Menü-Maus“. Gleich unter den USB Anschlüssen ein Eingang für den Kopfhörer.

  Die „Menü-Maus“ selbst ist eine nette Idee. Da sie technisch nicht viel leisten muss, fühlt sie sich dementsprechend so an. Sie ist recht leicht. Bei der ersten Scroll Bewegung wird das Menü aktiviert. Die obere Taste kann ebenfalls zum Aktivieren des Menüs benutzt werden oder als „Return“ Funktion. Zum Menü kommt man selbstverständlich auch mit den Tasten rechts am Monitor. Diese finde es sehr gut gemacht! Nicht nur dass die Tasten leuchten, sie besitzen einen „Annäherungssensor“ welcher anspringt wenn sich der Finger ca. 1 cm vor den Tasten befindet (dazu gibt es ein Video.)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BToNaPBJJCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FV-SS3yBwIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
  Das Menü selbst ist sehr gut gemacht. Leider wird der Monitor im „Gamer“ Modus ausgeliefert. Warum leider? Nunja, wie schon in einem meiner Beiträge erklärt habe ich im Menü im ersten Blick übersehen, dass man nach oben scrollen kann um zu den vielen anderen „Picture“ Einstellungen zu gelangen (der Vorgänger 2410 wurde von Werk aus auf „Standard“ ausgeliefert .) 

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/2037/img5974uz.jpg

Wenn ich schon beim Thema „scrollen“ bin. Großes Manko im Menü: um im „Picture Mode“ von z.B. „Standard“ (ganz oben im Menü) in den untersten „RTS“ Mode wechseln zu wollen, muss man durch alle anderen „Modes“ durch. Man hat keine Möglichkeit diese zu überspringen um flüssig zu scrollen um einen beliebigen „Mode“ zu aktivieren  (dazu ein Video.)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ZtSsVHRazk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
  Meine wohl größte Enttäuschung jedoch lag an einem sehr ungünstigen Zufall. Fotos welche mit einer Canon EOS 450D geschossen worden sind sahen auf dem BenQ grauenhaft aus. Teilweise verpixelt, unscharf… sucht Euch was aus. Ich war wirklich verzweifelt besonders da sie auf dem Samsung T220 (!) sehr gut aussahen. Erst auf dem winfuture-Forum habe ich eine Lösung dazu gefunden nachdem ich bemerkt habe, dass die Fotos nur auf dem „Windows Photo Viewer“ schlecht dargestellt worden sind. Programme wie Paint, Photoshop etc. verunstalteten die Fotos nichts. 
  Es lag am Farbprofil (Systemsteuerung ---> Farbverwaltung) welches für den BenQ erstellt wurde. Als dieses gelöscht wurde, konnte ich die schönen Fotos in ihrem Glanz genießen. 

  Hier der Link zu dem Problem:  Windows 7: Gelbstich in der Fotoanzeige beseitigen « [W-inside] powered by gieseke-buch.de

  Die Fotos (insbesondere meine Malediven Urlaub Fotos) sehen wunderschön aus! Meine Frau (!) kam ins Zimmer als der T220 noch neben dem BenQ angeschlossen stand und meinte „Wow, weiß sieht tatsächlich weiß aus und nicht grau“. 
  Weiß wurde auf dem Samsung tatsächlich sehr grau dargestellt und auf dem BenQ schneeweiß. Der Himmel und insbesondere das Wasser in den Male Fotos haben ein traumhaftes blau!!! Die Fotos sehen so schön weich aus, man muss nur noch eine Heizung neben sich stellen, Strandsound einschalten und man hat das Gefühl man ist am Strand. Ich habe Slideshows mit meinem iPhone gefilmt (720p HD Qualität). Eine Slideshow wurde mit eingeschaltetem licht im Raum gefilmt, die andere im Dunkeln. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt was damit anfangen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3VbvvvOXJcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5nGTijpz4Lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
  Ich habe ebenfalls ein Video aufgenommen welches darstellen soll wie ein komplett schwarzes Display in einem komplett dunklen Raum leuchtet. Auch hier, ich hoffe Ihr könnt damit was anfangen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jn0Za_wc7lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
  Thema Spiele: Die „Gamer“ Modes sind tatsächlich eher für Spiele wie Counter Strike Classic. Der Monitor ist „dank“ Nvidia Vision 2 wirklich sehr hell. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine für mich perfekte Einstellung gefunden für Spiele wie Dead Island, Crysis 2 etc. Ich bin der Meinung dass der Monitor, genau wie der 2410, wirklich sehr großes „Potenzial“ hat. Dazu muss man viel Zeit mitbringen um die feinen Einstellungen wie Gamma etc. etc. vorzunehmen. Dazu werde ich aber noch auf Euch zurückkommen. 

  So, das war’s erstmal. Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen. Ich möchte Euch hier nochmals anbieten bestimmte Dinge für Euch zu testen. Ich mache sehr gerne Fotos, Videos etc. Lasst es mich einfach wissen. Sobald ich den Monitor mehr getestet habe, füge ich die Infos dem Beitrag hinzu.

*FOTOALBUM:*

ImageShack Album - 24 images

*Neue Videos (12.12.):*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQbAQxYgBJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYkdI6DRn_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GnpsL_GJtCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zamBLs52J6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJOEhB4uWVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PZIbLqZ4zSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOyLDRWl6Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. November 2011)

Corona-Bildung oder Tearing konntest du bisher nicht feststellen bei FPS? Sieht das "normale" Farbschema so schlecht aus, das man da erst was einstellen muss? Gehen die 100Hz problemlos bei aktivierter V-Sync? Wirkt die Lichtverteilung stimmig? Sowas könntest du demnächst noch mit anfügen und der Preis wäre interessant


----------



## Maggiefix (28. November 2011)

Na das hört sich doch sehr schön, dann wird der Monitor auch bei mir unter dem Weihnachtsbaum liegen


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2011)

> Dazu muss man viel Zeit verbringen um die feinen Einstellungen wir Gamma etc. etc. vorzunehmen.


Erinnert mich etwas an den Samsung BX2450.  Da war das genau so! Aber wenn man dann mal die passende Einstellung hatten dann war das Gerät einfach nur .



> und der Preis wäre interessant


BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## HabKeinenNick (28. November 2011)

Moin Leute!

Wollte meinen BenQ ursprünglich bei Amazon bestellen, da dort ein 30 Tage Rückgaberecht auf Kulanzbasis existiert und man dementsprechend länger testen / auf Benchmarks wie z.B. hier oder Prad.de warten kann!
War dann doch extrem heißhungrig und hab ihn mir woanders bestellt... heute ausgepackt und total von der Verarbeitungsqualität begeistert... dass er entspiegelt ist und eben auch kaum Klavierlack besitzt.
Hier verglich ich mit dem Asus VG236HE, welchen ich vorher besaß... kann euch leider keine 1zu1 Bilder von beiden Exemplaren schießen, würde beide Monitore dennoch aktuell auf die Poleposition setzen, was die 120 Hz Kategorie im Gamersektor angeht.

Nun hab ich aber mal ne Frage an euch, hab den tollen Eizo Monitor Benchmark durchlaufen lassen und akribisch auf Pixelfehler getestet, bei dem Vorgänger existierte ja bekannter Weise eine immense Serienstreuung!
Glücklicher Weise konnte ich keine finden, mir ist da leider aufgefallen, dass das Panel von oben links nach rechts völlig verschoben ist (dementsprechend auch unten und es sitzt etwas weit links, d.h. der schwarze Balken zum Bildschirmrand ist größer), soetwas hatte ich vorher nur mit aktuelleren Samsung Displays wie dem PX2370 z.B., für 369 Euro ist soetwas doch eigentlich definitiv als Qualitätsmangel anzusehen oder wie sehr ihr das? Ich bin ansonsten wirklich zufrieden mit dem Teil, sollte ich ihn einschicken, wirds beim XL2420T bleiben!

Hab euch mal ein paar grobe Impressionen machen können, hoffe es ist einigermaßen erkennbar.


----------



## Olly07 (28. November 2011)

Naja ich bin bei solchen Dingen immer sehr pingelig, aber auch mit weniger Anspruch an Perfektion würde ich Dir raten, das umzutauschen. Wenn solche V-Mängel nicht aufgezeigt werden, siehts beim Nachfolger vielleicht noch übler aus.

Ich hatte 3 Stück BenQ Beamer, und kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen wie lange ich tauschen musste, bis endlich mal einer ohne Macken/Kratzer dabei war. Du hast doch auch unbeschädigtes Echtgeld bezahlt oder....warum sollte man sowas hinnehmen. 

Diese Farbschlieren hast Du aber nicht in natura oder? Kommt vielleicht von der Kamera.


----------



## HabKeinenNick (28. November 2011)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für das Feedback... genau so gings mir mit dem Samsung PX2370, der hat nen wahnsinnig tolles Bild... wurde auf cnet hochgepriesen, mir persönlich fehlen allerdings Einstellungsoptionen wie die Höhen-/Drehverstellung. Qualitativ scheint Asus da besser zu sein, vielleicht hatte ich damals aber auch nur Glück, mit dem BenQ leider nicht.

Jedenfalls bestärkt das meinen guten Willen das Ding umzutauschen ! Kann dir da nur zustimmen.

EDIT: Nee, die Farbschlieren sind wohl entstanden, weil's in dem Raum hier zu dem Zeitpunkt relativ dunkel gewesen ist... mit dem iPhone lassen sich halt dabei nicht die besten Fotos schießen, wie gesagt das Bild ist wirklich top (=1a Farbbrillianz und gute Schwarzwerte auf den ersten Blick, ich teste das aber heute abend on Detail) und kann bis jetzt mit dem ASUS VG236HE mithalten und der war bisher mein Favorit (Negativpunkte: Glossy Display + Ganzkörperklavierlack).



Olly07 schrieb:


> Naja ich bin bei solchen Dingen immer sehr pingelig, aber auch mit weniger Anspruch an Perfektion würde ich Dir raten, das umzutauschen. Wenn solche V-Mängel nicht aufgezeigt werden, siehts beim Nachfolger vielleicht noch übler aus.
> 
> Ich hatte 3 Stück BenQ Beamer, und kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen wie lange ich tauschen musste, bis endlich mal einer ohne Macken/Kratzer dabei war. Du hast doch auch unbeschädigtes Echtgeld bezahlt oder....warum sollte man sowas hinnehmen.
> 
> Diese Farbschlieren hast Du aber nicht in natura oder? Kommt vielleicht von der Kamera.


----------



## HitmanFan (28. November 2011)

So, meiner wird nun am 30.November von Amazon versendet.
Allerdings habe ich keine Idee, wie ich beim Prüfen auf Pixelfehler etc. vorgehe?

Sind diese so ersichtbar, oder wie gehe ich am Besten vor?

So weit ich weiß, gibt es auch verschiedene Programme, um dies zu prüfen?

Vllt. kann mir da ja jemand weiterhelfen, immerhin sind 370 Euro nicht gerade wenig Geld und dafür möchte ich auch ein einwandfreies Exemplar.


----------



## HabKeinenNick (28. November 2011)

EIZO: Monitortest

Den kannste zum Beispiel benutzen... einfach mal durchgehen, der Test ist selbsterklärend .
Mal als ganz grobes Beispiel, sollte er Pixelfehler haben: Der Benchmark ändert die Hintergrundfarbe z.B. komplett in weiß oder schwarz und du musst nachsehen ob "tote" Pixel vorhanden sind,
sprich manche sind völlig defekt und ändern die Farbe garnicht, bleiben beispielsweise weiß und manche bleiben bei der Farbe rot oder blau einfach schwarz, das musste dann durchtesten.
Wichtig ist auch festzustellen, ob das Panel schief liegt... vielleicht gibts ja wieder ein Serienproblem. So wars zumindest bei mir!


Ach ehe ichs vergesse: Prad bietet auch jede menge Benchmarktools an, einfach mal auf deren Webseite umsehen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2011)

Das mit den schrägen Einstellungen ist weit verbreitet!
Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist der LG E2770V der erste wo die Grundeinstellungen wirklich super sind, dafür hat er ein paar andere Schwächen.
Wie Painkiller schon schrieb beim BX2450 war es ne mittlere Katastrophe und erst nach Monaten hab ich dort die beste Einstellungen gefunden.


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

> Wie Painkiller schon schrieb beim BX2450 war es ne mittlere Katastrophe und erst nach Monaten hab ich dort die beste Einstellungen gefunden.


Wenn man die dafür mal hatte, war der Monitor echt ein geniales Teil.  Ich hab ihn immer noch^^


----------



## HabKeinenNick (29. November 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn man die dafür mal hatte, war der Monitor echt ein geniales Teil.  Ich hab ihn immer noch^^


 


Wie hast du den denn kalibriert..? Mithilfe von hardwaretechnischen Mitteln oder Software? Professionelle Hardwarekalibrierer sind doch eigentlich für "das mal eben Einstellen" eines TN-Panels viel zu teuer oder nich?



Grüße


----------



## hamburgcity (29. November 2011)

Ich hatte den 2410 (auch wenn ich ihn nur ganz kurz mein eigen nennen konnte) laut Prad Test und einem YouTube Video eingestellt gehabt. Der Typ der das Video wo eingestellt hatte, war selbst ein Hardcore-gamer und hatte sich mit d Thema lange befasst bzw Tipps aus dem großen www geholt.


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2011)

HabKeinenNick schrieb:


> Wie hast du den denn kalibriert..? Mithilfe von hardwaretechnischen Mitteln oder Software? Professionelle Hardwarekalibrierer sind doch eigentlich für "das mal eben Einstellen" eines TN-Panels viel zu teuer oder nich?
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße



Ich hab das ganz simpel gemacht. Ich hab ein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk im PC. Also hab ich eine Blu-Ray (in diesem Fall "Transformers") abgespielt, und hab die Farben der Blu-Ray angepasst.
Dann hab ich das ganze noch in ein paar Spielen mir angeschaut, wie die Werte sich da auswirken und das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## DocErle (30. November 2011)

*Grüßt euch,*

erstmal Danke an *hamburgcity* für die Mühen, die Du dir hier machst 

und möchte euch mal meine Ersteindrücke (_als etwas älterer User & nicht Pro.Gamer _) nicht vorendhalten.
__________________________________________




HabKeinenNick schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Wollte meinen BenQ ursprünglich bei Amazon bestellen, da dort ein 30 Tage Rückgaberecht auf Kulanzbasis existiert und man dementsprechend länger testen / auf Benchmarks wie z.B. hier oder Prad.de warten kann!
> War dann doch extrem heißhungrig und hab ihn mir woanders bestellt...


 
Hatte ich genauso gemacht... sprich "2-gleisig gefahren" 
Ebenfalls *zum glück*, den amazon hat mir gestern erneut eine MAIL geschickt, das sich erneut verlängert mit dem voraussichtlichen sende Tag (_Betonung liegt auf "voraussichtlichen" ..also nicht mal einen festen absende Tag)_





...gekommen ist der *BenQ XL2420T *gestern Mittag von nem Anderen Versandhandel. Ich wollte ihn ja erst ganz abbestellen, weil ich die Beiträge (_verpixelt_) von hamburgcity verfolgt hatte.
Hirzu kann ich sagen; 
....das dies mehr oder weniger auch auf der Schutzhülle (_die auf dem display ist_) geschrieben ist:
Zitat: Der Standard Bildmodus auf diesem Monitor ist FPS, welcher für FPS (erst schießende Person) Spiele geeignet ist. Wenn Sie keine FPS spiele möchten, drücken Sie auf.... usw. usw.
Zumindest war das bei mir so.
__________________________________________

*Tema Pixel und Farben:*
... ich habe meinen ohne groß aufzubauen (Fuß usw.) , gleich mal angeschlossen, und kann sagen Pixelfehlerfrei! 

Habe IsMyLcdOK zum testen genutzt, ...inzwischen auch den EIZO: Monitortest

Und wie schon hamburgcity gesagt, kann ich mich da nur wiederholen... das "schwarz" ist richtig schwarz, "weiß" leuchtet wie ein Stück Papier. Ich find das ganze sogar bissel arg hell, ...also das weiß.
Denke das ich mich aber auch erst mal noch an das neue Display gewöhnen muß, mit diesen satten Farben.
Auf jeden Fall leuchtet alles in schönen Tönen... zb. gefällt mit mein Hintergrundbild jetzt noch besser.

Mit anderen Worten;
ich konnte bei mir bisher noch nicht das Problem "Gelbstich" feststellen. Kann vieleicht auch daran liegen, das Windows7 bei dem eigen System-Update ein Farbschema/Treiber für diesen Monitor gefunden hat Ver.1.0.0.0 vom 05.08.2011.


_____________________________________




*Tema Menu:*
man kann es in mehrere Spachen einstellen... deutsch ist (zum glück) auch vorhanden
ich finde die Steuerung/Führung sehr komplex. Ist zwar schön diese 1000 Funktionen, aber mich "erschlägt" das ganze (zumindest am anfang). Habe öfters mal bissel verwirrt hin u. her gesucht, im Menu _(aber das wird noch, denke ich)._
Ich finde auch, wirklich schön gelöst ist diese "annäherungs funktion", ...d.h. im Abstand von ca. 2cm fangen erst die Taster am Monitor zu leuchten an. Die auch wieder recht schnell ausgehen, wenn man mit den Einstellungen fertig ist,... so hat man auch kein störendes leuchten/licht da unten rechts. 
Diese "Menu-Maus" sehe ich auch als nette Idee. Aber mal erhlich,... wer legt sich sowas neben die normal Maus !? (_das stört doch da nur_) Und die 15cm mehr, die ich von der rechts am Fuß liegende Menu-Maus brauche, zu den Tastern am Monitor ...tztzzt (naja vieleicht siegt ja hier bei einigen die Bewegunsfaulheit) 
_________________________________________________________






*Weitere Dinge:*

Wer wie ich seine Kabels schön am Tisch verlegt hat, dem sei gleich gesagt, die 120Hz lassen sich nur mit dem beiliegenden DUAL-Kabel erreichen. Der Monitor gibt sogar ne Meldung raus, wenn man es mit einem "normalen" Kabel versucht.
Die Schutzfolie ging an div. Stelle wirklich mühseelig ab. (_zb. oberer Teil des Fußes, da hängen immer noch kleine Rest rum)_
Um das Bild in die "Hochkante" zu bringen muß man den Monitor ganz nach oben fahren und zusätzlich neigen, sonst streift man am mit Display am vorderen Fußteil (_nicht schön_). Hinzu kommt, das man ziemlich viel Kabel hinter dem Monitor liegen lassen muß, was widerum nicht schön ausschaut. Aufstehen dazu ist auch angesagt, um die Kables "nach zu reichen".
Zur Staubschutz Abdeckung; ...nett, aber lag bei mir sofort im Schrank _(wer braucht sowas???)._
Ich hätte mir lieber ein HDMI.1.4a Kabel gwünscht, statt diese Staubabdeckung 
ich finde die *Kabels* etwas *kurz*, vorallem das DVI-D !!! Also wenn ich den Monitor "hochkant" stelle, reicht es mit grade sooo (quer) bis zum PC . Und ich hatte schon mal einen größeren Tisch hier in unserem Büro. Vermutlich geht BenQ hier nur von zocker-Kids aus, die am Kinderschreibtsich sitzen. _(mein altes von Samsung war länger und ich konnte es einwanfrei dadurch im vorhanden Kabelkanal verlegen, ...schade at BenQ)_
*Problem:*
Sooo ein Problem hab ich auch schon bzw. bisher keine Lösung...
und zwar gehen meine *USB-Anschlüsse* (seitlich) nicht 

Wenn ich einen USB-Stick einstecke blickt zwar die LED kurz am Stick auf,..das war es aber dan auch.
Bei dem hinteren Anschluss geschieht überhaupt nix. Daher denke ich das dies ein Eingang, statt ein Ausgang ist auf der Rückseite ist !??!
Dann würd ich mich Fragen, warum dann dieses USB-Kabel _(Typ-A auf typ-B)_ dabei ist 
Ein Typ-A auf Typ-A hab ich leider nicht vorliegen um es zu testen.

Also* hamburgcity *und* HabKeinenNick* ....wie sieht das bei euch aus, mit den USB-Anschlüssen ????


----------



## HabKeinenNick (30. November 2011)

Moin Doc!

Also ohne Treiber funktionieren meine USB-Anschlüsse zum Beispiel mal garnicht, zumindest der USB-Stick nicht. Schätze die beschränken sich alle auf Eingabegeräte wie Tastaturen oder Mäuse, richtig? Hab den von Windows vorinstallierten Treiber aus dem Profil gelöscht, da die Farben so echter und satter, eben nicht verfälscht wirken.
(Ein Tutorial dazu gibts hier: Windows 7: Gelbstich in der Fotoanzeige beseitigen « [W-inside] powered by gieseke-buch.de)

Werds nachher mal mit dem BenQ treiber ausprobieren!


----------



## hamburgcity (30. November 2011)

Die USB Anschlüsse habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert bei mir. Ein "dadüm" Geräusch gab es beim verbinden mit dem PC, muss aber nichts bedeuten. Sobald ich zu Hause bin versuche ich es mal. Auch sehr schöner Bericht von dir Doc!!


----------



## HitmanFan (1. Dezember 2011)

Hab ihn nun auch hier stehen! 

Und er macht aufjedenfall einen sehr guten ersten Eindruck.

Allerdings weiß find ich keinen Treiber auf der CD?

Muss man den erst aus den auf der HP von BenQ laden?


----------



## hamburgcity (2. Dezember 2011)

DocErle schrieb:


> Also* hamburgcity *und* HabKeinenNick* ....wie sieht das bei euch aus, mit den USB-Anschlüssen ????


 
Habe soeben die USB Anschlüsse getestet. Funktioniert ohne Probleme. Habe auch nichts manuell installiert, wurde automatisch von W7 64 Bit erkannt und das mitgelieferte Kabel normal angeschlossen.

@ Hitman: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!  Geh unter Geräte-Manager ---> Monitore ---> Rechts-klick des Standardmonitor ---> Eigenschaften ---> Treiber ---> Treiber aktualisieren und dann einfach die CD selbst oder einen der Unterordner drauf auswählen (kann mich nicht mehr ganz erinneren und CD ist jetzt im Karton).


----------



## HitmanFan (2. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch, dringend eine bessere Einstellung für den Monitor.

Hat da schon jemand was für aktuelle Spiele gefunden?

Sprich: Battlefield 3, Skyrim, Batman AC etc.?

Wäre echt super, den die Standarteinstellungen sind ja eher sub-optimal.

EDIT: Die meisten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Monitors sind bei mir grau unterlegt und nicht anwählbar.
        Woran kann das liegen?

        Angeschlossen ist er per DVI-Anschluss.


----------



## hamburgcity (2. Dezember 2011)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
> 
> Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch, dringend eine bessere Einstellung für den Monitor.
> 
> ...


 
Weil einige Profile es nicht zulassen. Standard z.B. lässt so gut wie keinen Spielraum. Wenn Du aber runterscrollst auf Movie, kannst Du schon mehr einstellen. Leider habe ich DIE perfekte Einstellung noch nicht. Ich warte da auf auf extreme Gamer  und/ oder den Test von Prad/ PCGH


----------



## HitmanFan (2. Dezember 2011)

Beim Monitortest sind mir nun 2 tote Pixel aufgefallen (bei schwarzem Bild sichtbar).

Können die eigentlich auf dauer mehr werden?

Die Frage ist ob ich das jetzt so lasse, immerhin fällts nicht weiter auf,
oder ob ich ihn einschicke...ist allerdings auch schon alles komplett aufgebaut und ich hätte keinen Ersatzmonitor mehr.


----------



## Riddick05 (2. Dezember 2011)

Am besten finde ich die Bewegungsschärfe bei 120herz. Bin heute von einer Röhre auf den xl2420T umgestiegen merke bei Shootern keinen unterschied. Bei 60 herz Monitoren wirds ja immer bischen unscharf daran konnt ich mich nie gewöhnen.


----------



## hamburgcity (2. Dezember 2011)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Beim Monitortest sind mir nun 2 tote Pixel aufgefallen (bei schwarzem Bild sichtbar).
> 
> Können die eigentlich auf dauer mehr werden?
> 
> ...


 

Mein Tipp: Zurück und neues Gerät zuschicken lassen. Es ist wie beim Rasieren. Wenn man schon anfängt zu überlegen "hmmm soll ich mich rasieren oder ist das noch ok" dann sollte man es auch machen und nicht endlos mit sich selbst diskutieren.


----------



## DocErle (3. Dezember 2011)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
> 
> Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch, dringend eine bessere Einstellung für den Monitor.
> 
> ...


 

Also ich komme mit den "noramlen" Einstellungen klar. Muss aber auch zugeben, das ich mich damit noch nicht sooo richtig auseinander gesetz habe,... weil wie gesagt finde die "Standarteinstellungen" garnicht sooooo schlecht.


ich spiel zur Zeit BF3 ---> Auf *FPS1* (unverändert)
sonst nutz ich für alles andere (bisher) ---> *Standard* (unverändert)
auch über DVI angeschlossen
und das beileigende USB-Kabel
...warte hier mehr oder weniger immer noch auf Antwort, ....ob bei euch die UBS-Anschlüsse gehen ???
(und vorallem ob wie ihr das hinbekommen habt) 
Weil wäre schön wenn ich da zb. USB-Stick, extere HDD einstecken könnte.

*@HabkeinenNick*
*USB- Keyboad, Maus, usw. kommt an den Rechner !!!

______________________________________________________________




> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *HitmanFan*
> ...


 



hamburgcity schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Zurück und neues Gerät zuschicken lassen. Es ist wie beim Rasieren. Wenn man schon anfängt zu überlegen "hmmm soll ich mich rasieren oder ist das noch ok" dann sollte man es auch machen und nicht endlos mit sich selbst diskutieren.


 

...würde auch auf jeden Fall zurück senden, ...also Umtauschen!! Weil wenn man sich schon einen teuren (hochwertigen) Monitor kauft, sollte dieser auch einwandfrei funktionieren. Denn diese Pixel-Fehler werden dir immer wieder u. wieder auffallen, da du weißst dass sie da sind.


_Grüße der Doc_


----------



## DocErle (3. Dezember 2011)

_kann gelöscht werden... hat sich erledigt_


----------



## hamburgcity (4. Dezember 2011)

DocErle schrieb:


> warte hier mehr oder weniger immer noch auf Antwort, ....ob bei euch die UBS-Anschlüsse gehen ???
> (und vorallem ob wie ihr das hinbekommen habt)
> Weil wäre schön wenn ich da zb. USB-Stick, extere HDD einstecken könnte.


 
Hey Doc, hatte Dir schon geantwortet gehabt. Funktioniert ohne Probleme bei mir.  Habe auch nichts manuell installiert, wurde automatisch von W7 64 Bit  erkannt und das mitgelieferte Kabel normal angeschlossen.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (4. Dezember 2011)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Hey Doc, hatte Dir schon geantwortet gehabt. Funktioniert ohne Probleme bei mir.  Habe auch nichts manuell installiert, wurde automatisch von W7 64 Bit  erkannt und das mitgelieferte Kabel normal angeschlossen.


 
Dito  Funktionieren ebenfalls prächtig.


----------



## DocErle (4. Dezember 2011)

*oKi ...DANKE* 

**hab ich echt irgendwie überlesen hambugcity sorry


also bei mir liegt da wohl ein Defekt vor !!! 

Oder hat jemand ne Einstellung dazu im Menu o.ä. gefunden dazu !?!?
(gibts nicht, oder ??)



*Mein Testen:*


Geräte die ich versucht habe: 

USB-Stick "Corsair -flash voyager" 4GB
USB-Stick "Transcend 32GB"
USB-Stick 3.0. "Transcend 32GB"
Nokia Handy
Logitech WEB-Cam
SD-kartenleser, in dem div. SD-Karten
HD-Segate "FreeAgent Go" 500GB
So ein Mini-Ventilator, für ne USB-Anschluß
System die mir zur verfügung stehen:

Ein PC Win7 64bit
Ein weiterer PC, auch Win7 64Bit (aber hier schon USB 3.0)
Ein Notebook mit Win-XP Prof.
Versuch:
Mit dem Kable das dabei war/ist, war ich inzwischen an jedem dieser PC's bzw. Notebook an verschiedenen USB-Anschlüssen (Front,hinten,Panel,usw.). 
An jedem von diesen Anschlüssen funtzt. egal was ich von meinen "Testgeräten" anschließe einwandfrei, ...wenn es direkt dran hänge. 

Ich habe noch ein weiters _(gleiches)_ Kabel verwendet, ...was leider auch keinen unterschied bringt.
Von daher schleiße ich einen def. des Kables aus.

Dieses "dadüm" war in keinem Fall zu hören. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ...ob das sogar schon zu hören sein sollte, wenn ich schon allein nur den Monitor über USB am PC anschließe 
Auf jeden Fall, bisher noch nicht gehört, wenn ich die meine Gerätschaften über den Monitor anschließe.

Es bringt auch keine Veränderung ob ich einen von den beiden seitlichen, oder hintern UBS-Anschluß am Monitor nutze.



Komische Beobachtung:

Die Segate-HD läuft zwar an (_LED leuchtet_)... geht aber nach ca. 5sek. wieder aus _(hört man auch)_
Die Transcend-USB-Stick blincken auch 3-4mal auf... was der Corsair aber nicht macht
Das einzige was dauerhaft läuft ist dieser "billige" Ventilator 
 
Mal sehen, vieleicht hab ich morgen die Zeit um bei "BenQ" anzurufen, innerhalb der Geschäftszeiten ...bevor ich hier wieder gleich alles einpacke   



THX for help


----------



## hamburgcity (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte NUR das Kabel an den PC angeschlossen und SOFORT kam das "dadüm" und das Hub wurde von Windows automatisch installiert. Muss wohl wirklich ein Fehler sein


----------



## HitmanFan (4. Dezember 2011)

Habe Amazon eine E-Mail wegen der Pixelfehler geschrieben.

Hier ein Zitat aus der als Antowrt erhaltenen E-Mail: 

"Sie teilten uns mit, dass der erhaltene Artikel 2 Pixelfehler aufweist.  Laut den Vorgaben des Herstellers liegt noch kein Mangel beziehungsweise Defekt  vor, insofern nicht mehr als 5 fehlerhafte Pixel vorliegen. 
Und als Lösung wird mir angeboten:  

"Mein erstes Lösungsangebot wäre ein Preisabschlag in Höhe von EUR 25,00 an."

Oder  

"Da die Pixelfehlerrate im Rahmen der vom Hersteller gemachten Vorgaben liegt,  wäre eine Ersatzlieferung nicht sinnvoll. Amazon.de kann nicht garantieren, dass  eine Ersatzlieferung keine fehlerhaften Pixel aufweist.  In diesem Fall nehmen wir den Artikel ohne Weiteres zurück. Nach Rücksendung des  Gerätes wird unsere Warenrücknahme den Rechnungsbetrag erstatten."


Jetzt ist die Frage, ob ich ihn trotzdem Zurücksenden soll...


----------



## MaTzElUxE (4. Dezember 2011)

Die schicken dir auch nen neuen wenn du das willst. ich hatte auch 4 Handy's bis das erste Pixelfehlerfrei war. Beim 3. sagten Sie schon das sie keins mehr schicken wollen. Und wenn nicht schick ihn einfach zurück und Kauf nen neuen.


----------



## hamburgcity (4. Dezember 2011)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Habe Amazon eine E-Mail wegen der Pixelfehler geschrieben.
> 
> Hier ein Zitat aus der als Antowrt erhaltenen E-Mail:
> 
> ...


 
Hast du ihn schon länger als 2 Wochen? Ich hatte nämlich GENAU das gleiche "Problem" mit Alternate. Du musst einfach vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen und dann einen neuen bestellen. Mein 2. hatte keine.


----------



## HitmanFan (5. Dezember 2011)

"Sie teilten uns mit, dass der erhaltene Artikel 2 Pixelfehler aufweist.   Laut den Vorgaben des Herstellers liegt noch kein Mangel  beziehungsweise Defekt  vor, insofern nicht mehr als 5 fehlerhafte Pixel  vorliegen."

D.h. dann also im Klartext, dass ein Werksneuermonitor mit bis zu fünf Toten Pixeln normal ist? 

Mir gingen die zwei schon sehr auf die Nerven.

Naja, jedenfalls hab ich ihn gerade abgebaut und verpackt, werde ihn dann morgen in der Mittagspause oder so, bei der Post abgeben.

Kenn allerdings in der Nähe meiner Arbeitsstelle nur einen Lottoshop in einem Realmarkt, welche wohl auch Post entgegennehmen, ob ich den dort auch abgeben kann? 

Und dann heißt es wohl, hoffen dass der nächste keine toten Pixel aufweißt...

Hab nämlich keine Lust auf noch eine Retoure.


----------



## hamburgcity (5. Dezember 2011)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Kenn allerdings in der Nähe meiner Arbeitsstelle nur einen Lottoshop in einem Realmarkt, welche wohl auch Post entgegennehmen, ob ich den dort auch abgeben kann?
> 
> Und dann heißt es wohl, hoffen dass der nächste keine toten Pixel aufweißt...
> 
> Hab nämlich keine Lust auf noch eine Retoure.



Post Filiale ist Post Filiale. Am besten online abchecken. Mach es dann so wie ich wenn der Neue kommt. NUR das Display selbst anschließen und alles andere (wenn möglich) nicht aufmachen. Wenn der dann auch tote Pixel hat, hast du den innerhalb von 1 Min wieder eingepackt.


----------



## joel3214 (5. Dezember 2011)

Kann man jetzt schon sagen ob es sich lohnt diesen Monitor zu kaufen oder ist der Vorgänger die bessere Wahl ?
Sprich ist die Mehrleistung dem höhren Preis und Kinderkrankheiten wert?


----------



## atR-_ (6. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe meinen Benq am 01.12 von Alternate bekommen und ich kann nur sagen TOP. Hatte zum Glück ein Gerät ohne Pixelfehler oder sonst welchen Dingen. Hab ihn jetzt wirklich intensiv getestet und das Urteil ist durch und durch sehr gut! Das Spiel gefühl ist wie bei meiner alten Röhre , keine Streifen oder Schlieren einfach Scharf und präzise! Die 120Hz sind einfach Bombe und von Input Lag ist auch keine Spur. Der Preis istr natürlich schon sehr krass aber wer einen Hardcore Gamer TFT sucht den kann ich den Benq ganz klar Empfehlen!

p.s. der S-Switch ist genial


----------



## Bullveyr (6. Dezember 2011)

Meiner sollte heute ankommen, hoffentlich ohne Pixelfehler.



HitmanFan schrieb:


> "Sie teilten uns mit, dass der erhaltene Artikel 2 Pixelfehler aufweist.   Laut den Vorgaben des Herstellers liegt noch kein Mangel  beziehungsweise Defekt  vor, insofern nicht mehr als 5 fehlerhafte Pixel  vorliegen."
> 
> D.h. dann also im Klartext, dass ein Werksneuermonitor mit bis zu fünf Toten Pixeln normal ist?
> 
> Mir gingen die zwei schon sehr auf die Nerven.


Klingt blöd, ist aber so.

Wobei es bei nem 1920*1080 Monitor eigentlich max. 4 sein sollten.


----------



## HitmanFan (6. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt ja wohl glaube ich auch, bei manchen Anbietern, die Möglichkeit vor dem Kauf einen Pixeltest machen zu lassen.
Und somit einen zu 100% Pixelfehlerfreien Monitor zu bekommen.

Kann mir da jemand einen guten und vorallem zuverlässigen Anbieter nennen?


----------



## hamburgcity (7. Dezember 2011)

Also ich kenne nur Mindfactory die das macht.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Also ich kenne nur Mindfactory die das macht.



Hardwareversand macht das auch noch, hab ich gesehen.
hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche - Service=


----------



## Sonnydesign (7. Dezember 2011)

Schoener testbericht. Hatte heute meinen auch von Amazon zugeschickt bekommen naja muste leider auch enteuscht werden hatte genau mittig einen pixelfehler. Naja hatte es genau 1 stunde bei mir danach war es schon wieder bei der Post hoffe das bei dem neuem Gerät, was nächste Woche kommt hab ich mehr glueck hab und es pixelfehlerfrei ist aber so zum Bild kann ihc nur sagen TOP das was ich mir 5 min angucken konnte war wirklich sehr schoen naja abwarten.


----------



## hamburgcity (7. Dezember 2011)

Schon sehr enttäuschend wie viele hier ein Gerät mit toten Pixel erhalten haben.
Die Quote scheint größer zu sein als beim 2410. Hmmmm... Hat denn schon wer die neue PC-Games Hardware? Ist da nun der Test enthalten?


----------



## HabKeinenNick (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenns nur die Pixelfehler wären... ich hab jetzt schon das 2. schief verbaute Panel, das ist doch bei einem Preis von UVP 399,- nicht zu vereinbaren!

Ja genau, Mindfactory bietet den leider momentan nur noch nicht an... ohne große Werbung zu machen, aber deren Forenkonzept speziell auf Reklamationen und Kundenbetreuung bezogen geht richtig gut auf... andere Hersteller sind da am nachzügeln, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe .


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Schon sehr enttäuschend wie viele hier ein Gerät mit toten Pixel erhalten haben.
> Die Quote scheint größer zu sein als beim 2410. Hmmmm... Hat denn schon wer die neue PC-Games Hardware? Ist da nun der Test enthalten?



Aye, Chef! Liegt gerade vor mir.  

Testnote: 1,98
Das Top-Produkt Viewsonic V3D245 hat 1,97. 
Bemängelt wird bei beiden Monitoren die Helligkeitsverteilung. Ist euch im Bezug drauf was aufgefallen?

Testsieger bei den 27" 120Hz-Geräten wurde wie erwartet der ASUS VG278H mit einer Note von 1,98. Dahinter mit 2,65 der Samsung TA950.


----------



## Pixy (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich das so lese, bin ich froh meinen Samsung zu haben, der hat nicht einen toten Pixel.
27" sind einfach ein Traum.


----------



## HabKeinenNick (7. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Aye, Chef! Liegt gerade vor mir.
> 
> Testnote: 1,98
> Das Top-Produkt Viewsonic V3D245 hat 1,97.
> ...


 

Bezogen auf die Helligkeitsverteilung: Mein erstes Modell war astrein und relativ gleichmäßig verteilt, bei dem jetzigen verspür ich irgendwie nen bisschen Backlightbleeding, vielleicht legt sich das aber auch nach Anschalten und einer gewissen Betriebszeit .



Sonnydesign schrieb:


> Schoener testbericht. Hatte heute meinen auch von Amazon zugeschickt bekommen naja muste leider auch enteuscht werden hatte genau mittig einen pixelfehler. Naja hatte es genau 1 stunde bei mir danach war es schon wieder bei der Post hoffe das bei dem neuem Gerät, was nächste Woche kommt hab ich mehr glueck hab und es pixelfehlerfrei ist aber so zum Bild kann ihc nur sagen TOP das was ich mir 5 min angucken konnte war wirklich sehr schoen naja abwarten.


 

Wie haste das denn hinbekommen... ? meine Bestellung lässt da ewig auf sich warten und der wird jetzt voraussichtlich am 10. Dezember lieferbar sein, hab mit denen mal Mailverkehr führen können und dann richtete man mir aus, dass ein Großhändler abgesprungen sei, weswegen die Lieferzeiten so drastisch in die Höhe schossen.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Noch mal was zum Viewsonic:
Hm... Der Viewsonic ist sicher auch ein tolles Gerät, da kann man dem Benchmark / Test von PCGH sicher zustimmen... mir fehlen aber ergonomische Eigenschaften am Standfuß... Höhenverstellbarkeit usw. Pivot ist ja nur nen nettes Extra... das möchte ich NIEMALS mehr missen. 

Qualitativ, sprich vom Bild... Ausleuchtung, Farbbrillianz und Ergonomie des Standfußes kommt wohl nur der ASUS VG236HE in Frage (verglichen mit den beiden BenQ), der ist dann auch rund 130 Euro günstiger, leider mit glossy Panel und Klavierlackoberfläche.
Ist halt eben Geschmacksache, mir persönlich zu viel Glitzer und Reinigungsaufwand !


----------



## Pixy (8. Dezember 2011)

> Testsieger bei den 27" 120Hz-Geräten wurde wie erwartet der ASUS VG278H  mit einer Note von 1,98. Dahinter mit 2,65 der Samsung TA950.


Interessant hierbei wäre nur, wie der Samsung *S*27A950 abschneiden würde.
Die "T" Version ist eh uninteressant.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Interessant hierbei wäre nur, wie der Samsung *S*27A950 abschneiden würde.
> Die "T" Version ist eh uninteressant.



Der war doch schon lange im Test. Sogar 09/2011 schon. Note: 1,99 (Top-Produkt).


----------



## r00t~ (10. Dezember 2011)

Nabend,
hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen den xl2420t zu weihnachten zu holen, wollte dann aber doch den PCGH Test abwarten, der mir jedoch nicht gerade weitergeholfen hat (keine Testfotos, nur ein kurzer Absatz & ne tabelle -.-). mein problem ist folgendes: vor anderthalb jahren gab mein alter 24" den geist auf, weshalb ich auf 3d-vision samt nem 24" von acer umstieg, nichts ahnend dass ich als versuchskaninchen herhalten durfte. nach nem halben jahr fielen mir senkrechte helle streifen auf einer bildschirmhäfte auf, wie backlightbleeding eben nur im streifenformat. nach dreimaligem umtausch mit ähnlichen ergebnissen habe ich zwei andere monitore von anderen herstellern "ausprobiert", wobei der eine diesmal wolkenförmiges backlightbleeding nahe der monitormitte zeigte, der andere perfektes backlight aber extremes 3d-ghosting aufwies. nach all dem hin-und-her habe ich mich entschlossen zu warten, bis 3d-monitore erscheinen würden, die ihrem namen und preis gerecht werden. als ich von benqs neuem monitor mit 3d-vision 2 unterstützung hörte war ich mir sicher, am ende des wartens angelangt zu sein. der pcgh testbericht trübt daher meine hoffnung, endlich ein weitgehend ghosting-freies bild ohne backlight-bleeding zu bekommen (20% maximal-abweichung backlight laut pcgh). das netz spuckt bislang kaum testbilder aus, daher wollt ich hier einfach ma fragen:

habt ihr den benq im 3d-modus testen können? wie sieht es mit backlight-bleeding aus? (sollte nur sichtbar sein, wenn in der nvidia-systemsteuerung n haken vor "stereoskopische wiedergabe aktivieren" gesetzt ist)

vielen dank fürs lesen, wäre echt dankbar für infos...

PS: Hätte bei Amazon bestellt und einfach selbst getestet ob der monitor in dem aspekt gut ist, aufgrund der vielen pixelfehler-posts wollte ich jedoch mit pixelfehlertest bei hardwareversand bestellen, allerdings hab ich so meine zweifel dass dieser bei rückgabe bei evtl. backlight problemen zurückerstattet wird. mehrfaches hin-und hergeschicke is bei mir generell problematisch


----------



## SwissBullet (10. Dezember 2011)

Super Test!
Ich habe den 2410T.
Es ist noch zu erwähnen,dass Pixelfehler auch im Nachhinein auftreten können,selbst wenn er beim kauf keine hatte!


Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Dezember 2011)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Also ich kenne nur Mindfactory die das macht.


 


<> schrieb:


> Hardwareversand macht das auch noch, hab ich gesehen.
> hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche - Service=



Hey, das is ja n super Service. Glaub das werd´ ich beim nächsten Mal in Anspruch nehmen. Ich hatte auch mal n Monitor mit 1 Pixelfehler, der mich total genervt hat. Mir war nur die Rücksenderei usw. zu nervig. War auch nur n Billigmonitor, den ich nicht an meinem Gaming-System nutze. Aber wenn ich das an meinem Gaming PC hätte .... gruselig ...

Erstmal nochmal danke an Hamburgcity für den Testbericht. 
 Hat sich ja mittlerweile ganz gut entwickelt der Thread hier. An diesem Monitor bin ich nämlich für´s nächste System interessiert. 

Ich find´s immer wieder klasse , was man hier für Infos bekommt. Auch für praktische Tips mit dem Monitortest, oder den Service den Monitor vor dem Verschicken auf Pixelfehler prüfen zu lassen. Hammer.


----------



## DocErle (11. Dezember 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich find´s immer wieder klasse , was man hier für Infos bekommt. Auch für praktische Tips mit dem Monitortest, oder den Service den Monitor vor dem Verschicken auf Pixelfehler prüfen zu lassen. Hammer.


 
...und nicht vergessen;
auch vor dem komplett Aufbau, mal die USB-Anschlüsse zu testen  (sprich USB-HUB)
_(weil die ja zb. bei mir def. waren) 
_


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Dezember 2011)

Jau, danke.


----------



## duncan88 (11. Dezember 2011)

Excuse me Hamburgcity, *HOW DID YOU SET YOUR BENQ IN YOUR YOUTUBE'S MOVIES ?*
Do you use a specific color profile ? 

........................................................................................................................................................................

Excuse me Hamburgcity,

 Wie haben Sie Ihr Benq ist in deinem Youtube-Filme?
 Verwenden Sie ein bestimmtes Farbprofil?​


----------



## ralle_h (12. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hardwareversand macht das auch noch, hab ich gesehen.
> hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche - Service=


 
Die Frage ist aber auch, was die bei dem Pixelfehlertest so genau testen.

Ob der Monitor 0 Fehler hat? Oder ob er unter den Fehlerangaben des Herstellers bleibt.

Nützt ja nix wenn die "nur" 3 finden und dir den Monitor trotzdem schicken, weil unter 4 Fehlern kein Defekt vorliegt 



Pixy schrieb:


> Interessant hierbei wäre nur, wie der Samsung *S*27A950 abschneiden würde.
> Die "T" Version ist eh uninteressant.



Und den S23A700D!


----------



## hamburgcity (12. Dezember 2011)

Im Beitrag #1 ganz unten könnt Ihr neue Videos finden


----------



## ralle_h (12. Dezember 2011)

Der Test in der PCGH war leider keine große Erleuchtung, sehr allgemein und Mainstreamig gehalten (Auflistung der verschiedenen 3D-Techniken und deren Vor- und Nachteile machte schon gut 50% des Artikels aus).

Allerdings scheint sich die Serienstreuung etwas zu bestätigten:



> Bei der Messung des Inputlags kommen wir allerdings nur auf 20 Millisekunden [...] Nach Rücksprache mit Benq wurde uns ein zweiter Testmonitor zugesendet, welcher nur 6 Millisekunden Inputlag aufweist.


 
Könnt ihr mal nachmessen?



> Zuerst musst du in den Grafikkarteneinstellungen den Clone-Modus aktivieren. Dann zeigen beide Monitore das selbe Bild. Der TFT Monitor sollte in der nativen Auflösung betrieben werden. Die Auflösung des CRT kannst du kleiner einstellen wenn es die Grafikkarte zulässt. Selbe Hertzfrequenz für TFT und CRT. Dann Flash Stoppuhr laufen lassen und mit einer guten Kamera - am besten Spiegelreflex - Serienbilder aufnehmen (schnelle Verschlusszeit, kein Blitz). Auf den Bildern siehst du dann den Unterschied zwischen TFT und CRT Anzeige. Idealerweise ist die Differenz 0 ms.


----------



## SurFaceone (12. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend,

lese schon einige Zeit hier mit, habe auch schon etliche Beiträge und Test´s durch gelesen.
Leider bin ich noch zu keinem entschluss gekommen welcher TFT für mich der richtige ist, die Auswahl ist einfach zu groß und die Testergebnisse haben immerwieder den einen oder anderen Punkt wo ich dann doch lieber die Finger weg lasse.

Leider hab ich in einem anderem Forum gelesen das eigetnlich ALLE Redaktionen nie den wichtigsten Punkt Testen, "Input-Lag" was bei Gamern wohl ein wichtiges Kriterium ist.

Der BenQ XL2420T hört sich eigentlich im gesamten nicht schlecht an, da ich aber hauptsächlich auf 3D aus bin, wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen ob das schon jemand Testen konnte und was er davon hält, und ob es wirklich so eine großer Unterschied zu 24" und 27" mit 3D ist.

Ich bin absolut ein Grafik Freak, ich lege sehr vie Wert auf Details und Schärfe bei den Games. Bevorzugt Spiele ich BF3, COD:MW3, Just Cause2 und jetzt bald Star Wars - The old Republic. (P.S. Bin Kein Kiddie welches nur am Zocken ist!!!)
Möchte eigentlich alles in 3D zocken, da ich mir vor kurzem erst einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut habe möchte ich natürlich diesen auch ausnutzen.

Lohnt es sich trotz der hohen Pixelfehler quote den BenQ zu holen? Was hält er von dem was der Hersteller verspricht?
Was zockt ihr für Games mit dem TFT?

Würde mich über eine Antwort oder einen kleinem Testreview freuen.
Das würde es meiner Kaufentscheidung einfacher machen.


Wünsche allen noch einen angenehmen Feierabend und eine Frohe vor Weihnachtszeit.

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## HitmanFan (12. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin leicht angefressen...

Hab mir nach der Rückerstattung des Geldes durch Amazon,
dort auch direkt ein neues Exemplar bestellt.

Dort stand das er heute am 12.12. versandt werden soll, nun steht dort
allerdings eine Versandzeit von 2-4 Wochen...

Nach kurzem E-Mail Kontakt mit Amazon kam ich zu der Erkenntnis,
dass die Mitarbeiter dort genauso viel Überblick über ihre Lagerbestände etc. haben wie ich,
unzwar gar keinen. 

Ich werde jetzt wohl noch 1-2 Tage abwarten ob sie ihn doch noch verschicken können,
ansonsten muss ich wohl stonieren und anderweitig bestellen und hoffen das er Pixelfeherfrei ist.


----------



## HabKeinenNick (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey Hitman 

Am besten du wartest einfach mal ab... mir hat ne freundliche Amazon-Serviceberaterin sagen können, dass laut ihren Daten zu meiner Bestellzeit der Monitor DEFINITIV im Lager gewesen sein muss, ergo bestellt Amazon viel zu geringe Mengen dieses Bildschirmes oder die Anfrage ist einfach immens. Wenn ich mal nach der allgemeinen Verfügbarkeit aller Händler auf Geizhals schaue, fällt schnell auf, dass der Monitor derzeit sehr begehrt ist.

Also solltest du entweder nochmal telefonisch nachhaken oder einfach erstmal abwarten, ob er nicht doch morgen versandt wird. Ich bekam nämlich bis heute keine Änderungsbestätigung UND: Es gab bereits eine Abpacknummer für mein BenQ Packet, heißt er ist im internen Logistikprozess quasi schon so gut wie im DHL LKW angekommen.
Also nochmal... mach nicht den Fehler und stornier das Ganze, sondern wart erstmal bis morgen ab und schau definitiv nicht auf die Beständigkeit, welche Amazon auf der Produktseite angibt, sondern sieh nach ob sich in deinen Bestellungen das Lieferdatum ändert! Alternativ solltest du in jedem Fall dein Emailfach auf ne Mail von Amazon überprüfen, da diese bei Lageränderungen oder Lieferengpässen automatisch rausgegeben werden!

*Was mich persönlich betrifft:* Ich hoffe, dass mein drittes Exemplar nicht wieder ein schief verbautes Panel hat, langsam krieg ich echt die Krise, Pixelfehler hatte ich bis dato immerhin keine, allerdings auch Probleme mit diversen Geräten in Verbindung mit den Monitor-internen USB-Ports. Trotz Treiber werden USB-Sticks etc. nicht erkannt (Bei zwei Geräten bis jetzt). Außerdem weist mein zweites Exemplar wesentlich mehr Backlightbleeding auf, als das erste wo nahezu keines vorhanden gewesen ist. Den Inputlag konnte ich bisher noch nicht testen, da mir das 2. Vergleichsgerät fehlt.

PS: Ich bestellte am 6. Dezember und du Hitman?


Beste Grüße, HKN


----------



## HitmanFan (13. Dezember 2011)

Habe heute eine Mail von Amazon bekommen.

Monitor soll nun zwischen dem 04.01. und dem 07.01. geliefert werden.
Was mir deutlich zu lang ist.

Werde wohl heut Abend stonieren und mir einen anderen Lieferanten suchen müssen,
vorzugsweise einer, der die Möglichkeit bietet die Monitore auf Pixelfehler etc. prüfen zu lassen.

Das ist wirklich mehr als Ärgerlich...


----------



## hamburgcity (13. Dezember 2011)

Im Moment hat ihn  nur Alternate und Cyberport auf Lager. Ich fühle mit Euch, muss schon ätzend sein


----------



## HabKeinenNick (13. Dezember 2011)

Computeruniverse hat ihn auch als B-Ware lagernd... was genau mit der Ware passiert ist kann man eventuell telefonisch abklären, der Käufer bzw. deren Prüfer müssen ja irgendwelche Informationen hinterlegt haben.


----------



## TheReal (13. Dezember 2011)

Wundert mich nicht, BenQ hatte es noch nie besonders mit Qualität. Beim Vorgänger gab es mindestens genauso viele Probleme.


----------



## joel3214 (13. Dezember 2011)

Na toll jetzt hat der ein sehr gut und ich habe denn Vorgänger im Warenkorb 
Was ratet ihr mir? 
Trotzdem denn 10er nehmen?
Anhand des Tests sagen warum ein Sehrgut mag keine 2,50 für so was ausgeben.
Weil gegen das Befriedigend beim 10er ist das ja ein großer unterschied so wie es scheint xD


----------



## HabKeinenNick (13. Dezember 2011)

WAHNSINN,

PRAD | News Monitore | Test Preview BenQ XL2420T: 24 Zoll Rakete, rasend schnell und mit ausgefeilten Tools fr Progamer

Prad hat ne Art Precomment geäußert, tatsächlich... für alle die es noch nicht wussten .

Testurteil "Sehr Gut"!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Dezember 2011)

bitte löschen


----------



## Jiggy (14. Dezember 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Na toll jetzt hat der ein sehr gut und ich habe denn Vorgänger im Warenkorb
> Was ratet ihr mir?
> Trotzdem denn 10er nehmen?
> Anhand des Tests sagen warum ein Sehrgut mag keine 2,50 für so was ausgeben.
> Weil gegen das Befriedigend beim 10er ist das ja ein großer unterschied so wie es scheint xD


hehe war auch lang am überlegen, hab mich letztendes für den 20er entschieden... aber kanns auch nicht nachvollziehen wie man von einem befriedigend zu einem sehr gut kommt, hoffentlich sind im test vergleiche. Wenn einer den test gekauft hat kann er ja mal paar hinweise geben


----------



## HabKeinenNick (14. Dezember 2011)

Gut, 2,50 Euro sind nicht die Welt, aber das erfordert eine erneute Forenregistrierung auf Prad und eben den ganzen Paypalquatsch... Geschmacksache, auf ein paar Infos ob der Test wirklich lohnt oder explizit das "Sehr Gute" Fazit rechtfertig wär ich sehr gepspannt!


----------



## hamburgcity (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja schön "endlich"  hat Prad den Test fertig. Bin auch sehr erstaunt dass der ein "sehr gut" erhatlen hat! Nice!!!  Habe den Test soeben gekauft. Erstmal duschen, dann lesen!


----------



## ralle_h (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich gönn mir den Prad Test später mal und werde berichten!


----------



## joel3214 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hoffe es lohnt sich nicht 
Habe gestern abend doch denn 10er genommen da das außen mir auch besser gefiel.


----------



## ralle_h (14. Dezember 2011)

Was ich bisher gelesen hab (hab beide Tests parallel gelesen, für den direkten Vergleich):

X2420T > X2410T weil:
- Variabler einstellbar (auf der Halterung)
- Bessere Ausleuchtung (Serienstreuung möglich)
- Bessere Helligkeits und Kontrast Werte & Messungen
- Blinkwinkel des X2420T minimal besser
- Farbabdeckung und Farbechtheit ist beim X2410T besser (im sRGB-Modus, Werkseinstellungen sind wohl ein Alptraum - 2420 kann auch kalibriert nicht ganz mithalten)
- Interpolation: 2420T -> sehr gute Interpolationsleistung, 2410T -> durchschnittlich und fällt damit weder positiv noch negativ auf
- Reaktionszeiten: 2420T -> 3,1 (mit AMA) und 18ms (AMA off), 2410T: 6,2ms (mit AMA, aber sichtbare Artefakte bei schnell bewegten Bildinhalten mit Ama) und 11,1ms (AMA off)
- Std Profil bzw. FPS Modus bei beiden Monitoren Müll (2420T aber mit weniger Änderungen zu einem guten Bild bringen)

Bei PCGH ist es ja leider genau andersrum... hat Prad ein schlechten X2410T und eine guten X2420T erwischt und PCGH andersrum? Macht die Serienstreuung soviel aus?


----------



## joel3214 (14. Dezember 2011)

Viele dank 
Habe mich also richtig entschien Vorallen weil der 10er ja gepatch wurde nach dem Test und sommit ein bisschen besser wurde.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Dezember 2011)

Dann würde mich eigentlich nur noch der direkte Vergleich zum Asus VG236HE ist. Bisher seh ich noch keinen nennenswerten Grund, mir den BenQ zu holen, wobei mich dieser trotzdem reizt. 
Ist auf prad der von Asus getestet worden?


----------



## HitmanFan (14. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir den 20er jetzt bei Alternate bestellt und der Auftrag ist seit heute Mittag auch schon in Bearbeitung.
Wird dann wohl übermorgen bei mir sein und dann heißt es Daumendrücken und Hoffen, dass dieses Exempar in Ordnung ist...


----------



## HabKeinenNick (14. Dezember 2011)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Dann würde mich eigentlich nur noch der direkte Vergleich zum Asus VG236HE ist. Bisher seh ich noch keinen nennenswerten Grund, mir den BenQ zu holen, wobei mich dieser trotzdem reizt.
> Ist auf prad der von Asus getestet worden?




Also ich hatte / hab beide und hab das Gefühl, dass der Asus aufgrund des glossy Displays z.B. einen besseren Blickwinkel hat, klarere Farben darstellt und laut diversen Tests auch ziemlich hohe Helligskeitswerte erreicht.
Mich persönlich störten auf Dauer nur der Klavierlack, weil mein alter Samsung 931c damals schon ein Klavierlackchassis besaß... irgendwann ist das Teil dann dermaßen häßlich und zerkratzt...

Ich denke, der Asus kann mit dem BenQ auf jeden Fall mithalten, zumal er bei Amazon derzeit für 230 zu schießen ist, ich würde Ihn Preisleistungsmäßig vor dem BenQ einstufen!
Die Reaktionszeiten sind bei beiden exzellent, den XL2410T hab ich nicht testen können... Ich weiß nur, dass die Serienstreuung beim aktuellen Modell in vielerlei Hinsicht recht negativ ausfällt UND mein erster Asus weder ein schief verbautes Panel, noch Pixelfehler oder sonstige Macken hatte, 1a Verarbeitung bis auf kleinere Mäkel am Gehäuserahmen.


Edit: Auf Alternate hab ich auch ein paar Erfahrungen und Bewertungen zum BenQ XL2420T erspäht, also falls die euch interessieren, einfach mal ergooglen!


----------



## hamburgcity (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen neue Videos in YouTube gestellt. Ihr findet die im 1. Beitrag ganz unten. Die beiden finde ich, sind recht gut geworden (müsst 720p HD schauen):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOyLDRWl6Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYkdI6DRn_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HabKeinenNick (14. Dezember 2011)

Hast du da die Standartsettings (FPS 1 Mode) oder irgendetwas verändert ?

Hab mal versucht die BenQ Treiber online zu finden, vergebens.
Windows 7 selbst bietet ja welche via Autoupdate zum Download an, aber mit denen funktionieren die USB-Anschlüsse nicht, werd dann nochmal die auf der CD testen müssen!


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Dezember 2011)

Joa danke. Das mit dem Lack ist kein Problem, da kratz ich mit Schleifpapier rüber und verkauf's als Vintage


----------



## hamburgcity (14. Dezember 2011)

HabKeinenNick schrieb:


> Hast du da die Standartsettings (FPS 1 Mode) oder irgendetwas verändert ?


 
Die Crysis Videos wurden im Gamer Modus geschossen (wg. der Helligkeit), das Unigine Video im sRGB Mode. Ich habe bis jetzt KEINE Feineinstellungen vorgenommen.


----------



## HabKeinenNick (14. Dezember 2011)

@oldsql.triso: genau, als progamer dann noch die initialen rein und es verkauft sich perfekt .


ps: danke für die randdaten hamburgcity!


----------



## DocErle (14. Dezember 2011)

HabKeinenNick schrieb:


> Hast du da die Standartsettings (FPS 1 Mode) oder irgendetwas verändert ?
> 
> Hab mal versucht die BenQ Treiber online zu finden, vergebens.
> Windows 7 selbst bietet ja welche via Autoupdate zum Download an, aber mit denen funktionieren die USB-Anschlüsse nicht, werd dann nochmal die auf der CD testen müssen!


 

Das mit dem USB-Anschlüssen (bzw. USB-Hub) scheint mir wohl ein öfteres Problem zu sein !?!

*was echt schon eine Frechheit ist... bei dem Preis, wenn da "ein-/angebautes" nicht geht. 

Und wenn es da wirklich div. Stückzahlen gibt, mit schief verbauten Panel, ...kann ich nur sagen: 
"Extrem schwach, @ BenQ !!!!   Waren eure Pro-Gamer bekifft, oder was?? Oder soll das eine art cheat sein,... das man schneller auf der einen Seite in Deckung gehen kann !??! 
_*fassungslos kopschüttel*_ 

______________________________________
*@HabKeinenNick*, wenn Du den Thread etwas verfolgt hast,... hast Du ja gelesen, dass es nicht an irgendwelchen Treibern liegt _(warum sollte es denn auch ,... USB is normal "plug&play")_

Darf ich dich mal fragen, wo du den Monitor gekauft bzw. bestellt hast ??
(kannst mir auch gerne per PN antworten)
________________________________________

_MfG ...der Doc_


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2011)

> Bei PCGH ist es ja leider genau andersrum... hat Prad ein schlechten X2410T und eine guten X2420T erwischt und PCGH andersrum? Macht die Serienstreuung soviel aus?


Das Stichwort heißt hier: "Montagsmodell"

Sowas kann gut mal vorkommen. Man muss vllt. dazu sagen, das der XL2420T bei PCGH von BenQ auch ausgetauscht wurde, nachdem das erste Gerät einen zu hohen Inputlag aufwies.

Monitor 1: 20ms
Monitor 2: 6ms

Eine wirklich satte Differenz. Da scheint es bei BenQ wohl extreme Schwankungen in der Produktion zu geben.


----------



## HitmanFan (15. Dezember 2011)

Gibts ein Programm mit dem die Reaktionszeit schnell und einfach geprüft werden kann?

Denn die ist ja nicht, wie z.B. Pixelfehler etc., so einfach ersichtlich.
Denn wenn ich jetzt schin einen neuen Monitor bekommen, möchte ich auf keinen Fall
solche Probleme in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Ryle (15. Dezember 2011)

Reaktionszeit selbst mit Pixperan. Ist allerdings relativ grob. Inputlag ist allerdings wichtiger. 

Dabei stellst du an der selben Grafikkarte nen CRT daneben (Bild klonen), lässt ne Stoppuhr mit Anzeige bis in den ms Bereich laufen und machst dann Fotos oder ein Video. Die Differenz der beiden angezeigten Werte der Stoppuhr ist der Inputlag.
100%ig muss dass dann auch nicht stimmen, da teilweise auch ein CRT nen geringen Inputlag haben kann und auch die Ports an der Grafikkarte nicht immer exakt synchron laufen.
Ist aber meist die gängige Methode.

Ich finde das Ding einfach zu teuer. Die Dreh und Pivotfunktion hätte man sich bei einem Gamingmonitor doch sparen können. Genauso das USB Hub. Wenn man schon nen Monitor mit geringen Inputlag kauft, nutzt man ganz bestimmt kein USB Hub...
Geringe Inputlags und schnelle Schaltzeiten erkauft durch Overdrive sind sicher keine Neuheiten und gibts in der Form schon seit 7-8 Jahren.
Und für ein TN Panel kann man heutzutage einfach keine 370€ mehr verlangen, 120Hz hin oder her. Im Prinzip soll man für 120Hz mehr als das doppelte zahlen, das finde ich schon ne Frechheit. 
Selbst Gaming taugliche e-IPS Panels bekommt man mit gleicher Ergonomie und besserem Bild schon für unter 200€. Wenn dann wenigstens das Nvidia 3D Vision Kit dabei wäre, aber das soll man auch noch extra löhnen...
+-250€ wäre angemessen gewesen für das Gebotene, vor allem da die Geräte ja scheinbar eine sehr hohe Serienstreuung aufweisen und teilweise qualitativ nicht mal sonderlich hochwertig verarbeitet sind.


----------



## MaTzElUxE (15. Dezember 2011)

Also kann ich's vergessen nen Inputlag zu messen? Oder wo bekommt man nen CRT her? Oder geht das mit nem normalen Röhrenmonitor auch?


----------



## HabKeinenNick (15. Dezember 2011)

Also gute Sony Trinitrons von damals oder andere qualitativ hochwertige CRT's kriegst du hinterhergeschmissen bei Ebay etc. Die kosten im Vergleich zu damals nix mehr... hab zu Hause noch einen alten Fujitsu Siemens 17p3. Damals noch Counter-Strike Beta in den Nächten durchzecht, lang ists her .

Hachja, über die CRT's geht eben nichts, nur sind sie mir zu klobig und einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß... ja die Serienstreuung geht mir bei dem Preis auch gewaltig auf den Senkel. Es kann nicht sein, dass satte zwei meiner drei BenQ Geräte ein schief verbautes Panel aufwiesen und der jetzige einen schweren Reaktionspunkt an  der Touchoberfläche meines "An"-Schalters besitzt und ich bin gern bereit Kompromisse einzugehen, jedoch nicht für 370 Euro... nicht solche grob- fahrlässigen Produktionsfehler! Werde mal den Inputlag bei mir messen und wenn der Rest in Ordnung ist, behalte ich das gute Stück dieses Mal.


*Mal eine explizite Frage an euch:* Bei WEM klappen denn die an der linken Seite angebrachten USB-Ports via Plug and Play... sprich ohne Treiber direkt nach Anschluss? Ansonsten beschäftige ich mich nochmal mit den Treibern und dem Farbprofil... das dürft ihr auch nicht vergessen, viele Windows-Farbprofile neigen zu Gelbstichen oder lassen die Farben verblassen, dementsprechend sollte man das Standartprofil herausnehmen... eine Anleitung dazu hat bereits hamburgcity in seinem 1. Posting hinterlassen.


Edit: Ich bin im Übrigen sehr überrascht, wie halb Deutschland auf diesen BenQ Monitor gewartet hat... die Onlineshops sind nach wie vor größtenteils ausverkauft und Amazon hatte Ihn kurze Zeit vorrätig, bei der Welle konnte ich einen abgreifen... bis er schließlich 2-4 Wochen nicht mehr lieferbar zu sein schien!


AHHH aktuelle Meldung an alle: Amazon hat Ihn gerade vorrätig... also BESTELLEN, wenn ihr darauf gewartet habt !


----------



## Jiggy (15. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Das Stichwort heißt hier: "Montagsmodell"
> 
> Sowas kann gut mal vorkommen. Man muss vllt. dazu sagen, das der XL2420T bei PCGH von BenQ auch ausgetauscht wurde, nachdem das erste Gerät einen zu hohen Inputlag aufwies.
> 
> ...


vielleicht haben sie einmal mit und einmal ohne AMA getestet... kanns doch echt net sein


----------



## HabKeinenNick (15. Dezember 2011)

DocErle schrieb:


> *@HabKeinenNick*, wenn Du den Thread etwas verfolgt hast,... hast Du ja gelesen, dass es nicht an irgendwelchen Treibern liegt _(warum sollte es denn auch ,... USB is normal "plug&play")_


 
USB 3.0 braucht ja z.B. auch Treiber... ggf. werden die Monitorintern sonst nicht erkannt, das wär meine Theorie . Ist ja immerhin ein Hardwarezusatz und war früher nicht vorgesehen... ich glaube nicht, dass die Windows 7 von Hause aus erkennen sollte.


----------



## ralle_h (15. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das Stichwort heißt hier: "Montagsmodell"
> 
> Sowas kann gut mal vorkommen. Man muss vllt. dazu sagen, das der XL2420T bei PCGH von BenQ auch ausgetauscht wurde, nachdem das erste Gerät einen zu hohen Inputlag aufwies.
> 
> ...


 
Aber als User ohne CRT zur Hand kann man das ja leider nicht nachmessen und bekommt das dann höchstens subjektiv mit :/


----------



## Ryle (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich wette hier sitzt der ein oder andere mit Funk Tastatur oder Mouse vor dem Bildschirm und macht sich Sorgen um den Inputlag seines Monitors 
Also nen Unterschied von 6 zu 20ms Inputlag spürst du nur als Turnierspieler in Spielen wie Quake, UT oder CS. Teilweise haben sicher eure Eingabegeräte mehr Inputlag als der Monitor und hier machen sich alle nass weil man in irgendwelchen Testberichten von Pflichtwerten von unter 10ms spricht. Und das hier auch nur ein einziger competitive gaming betreibt wage ich nun einfach mal zu bezweifeln.



> Also kann ich's vergessen nen Inputlag zu messen? Oder wo bekommt man nen CRT her? Oder geht das mit nem normalen Röhrenmonitor auch?



Ein Röhrenmonitor ist ein CRT Monitor


----------



## ralle_h (15. Dezember 2011)

Aus dem Netzwelt Test vom 2410T:



> Zudem scheint an den Rändern bei dunklen Farben oder einem ganz  schwarzem Bild die Hintergrundbeleuchtung durch und sorgt für einen  strahlenden Rahmen.



Genau das hab ich beim Asus VG236HE auch :/ (gestern bekommen)

Ist das typisch für alle TN-Panels mit LED oder Serienstreuung?

Hat das euer 2420T auch?


----------



## HitmanFan (15. Dezember 2011)

Jiggy schrieb:


> einmal mit und einmal ohne AMA getestet...


 
Was zum Teufel ist den jetzt schon wieder AMA? 

bzw. Alternate scheint beim Vorbereiten meiner Bestellung eingeschlafen zu sein,
der Status steht nun schon seit 2 Tagen auf "In Bearbeitung" und er wurde noch nicht versendet
und plötzlich hat Amazon den wieder auf Lager... 

EDIT: Gibts nicht eine einfachere Lösung um den Inputlag zu ermitteln?
        Einen CRT hab ich nämlich leider nicht zur Hand und wüsste dennoch gern,
        ob der Monitor zurück gehen sollte, oder nicht.


----------



## hamburgcity (15. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert das USB Hub einwandfrei.


----------



## ralle_h (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin grad total ausgerastet und hab bei Amazon noch den SyncMaster S23A700D und BenQ XL2420T bestellt, dann kann ich sie am WE direkt mit dem Asus VG236HE vergleichen 

Schade, dass der ASUS VG278H nirgends lieferbar war... aber 27" passen hier auf den Tisch eh kaum hin, dazu muss ich erstmal irgendwann nen anderen Schreibtisch holen ^^


----------



## DocErle (16. Dezember 2011)

Grüßt euch 

@superseijayin ...toller beitrag. 
Gebe dir wirklich in vielem Recht, ...den mir kommt es auch langsam soo vor als man sich hier nur mit den Namen der "pro-gamer-tester" schmückt und die Quillität vergessen wurde.
Weil ich muß dir sagen... sooooo extrem spitze fand ich das Bild jetzt auch nicht. 
Ok,.. ich hab auch extrem viel erwartet, im gegensatz zu meinem alten schicken hier *gg*

Fakt ist aber:
man muß/soll für jede Anwendung wieder ins Menu,... um die "optimalen Einstellungen" für die neue Anwendung, die ich grade jetzt mache am PC. 

Und diese sind widerum nicht mal gut von Hause aus eingestellt... wie man hier im Thread/Forum mehrfach nach lesen kann. 
d.h. jeder warte soo bissel ab, was der andere für Einstellung wo nutz... weil man doch bissel (_gehe jetzt mal von mir aus_) als normal user überfordert ist, was man sooo alles ein-/verstellen kann.


Die Dreh und Pivotfunktion hat für mich weitere Nachteile:
Muß man den Monitor nach hinten kippen  .....das Er nicht am Fuß streift, beim drehen (d.h. je nach dem Aufstehen ist angesagt um evtl. auch Kabel nach zu reichen) 
Sind aus meiner sicht die Kabel einfach zu kurz, für diese Funktion. Diese wird ja zb. ehr von "Word-schreiben" genutz, die sicher auch einen Brürotisch (kein Kinder-PC-schriebtisch) verwenden. Zwischen meinem PC und Monitormitte sind zb. 130cm Luftline. Es hat mir grade so gereicht. Die Kabelschächte an meinem Tisch konnte ich nicht nutzen, wie ich hier ja schon mal gerschieben hatte. Also mein Samsung hat ein längers Kabel.
___________________________


*@**HabKeinenNick *

ja das stimmt mit dem USB-3.0 ...ich ging auch von "normalem" USB aus. Und der sollt ja laufen (erkannt werden).

Hier kannst ja noch mal nachlesen was ich alles versucht hatte wegen dem USB
*LINK zu; Beitrag #29 hier im Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ahrungsbericht-testbericht-3.html#post3703223 

Und nur der "USB-Stick 3.0. "Transcend 32GB" ist auch ein 3.0.
Der aber ohne Probs. auch an meinem Board geht ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Mainboards- ASUS Rampage II Extreme | Asus HP -- Das Rampage II Extreme

...ich finds einfach traurig... in der heutigen Zeit
*jeder billge 1,50€ USB-HUB (sogar beim "möchte gern PC-Teile-Händlern" , um Eck) funtz einwandfrei


Montags-Gerät hin oder her,... 
ich glaub inzwischen das da ein Versandhandel ne ganze "montags" Palette erschwischt hat.
(da wo ich auch gekauft habe) 

_________________________________________________________________________


*Standby Problem *

Dann möchte ich mal noch folgendes hier Posten,... 
weil nicht nur ich selbst,... sondern auch das Member *akoya *dieses Problem hatte,... _(und wer weiß wer noch alles mit deisem Probelm kämpft)_
finde aber leider denn thread hier nicht mehr im Forum !??!

*akoya* hat hierzu wo anders die Lösung bekommen,... und ich denke die kann auch hier im Forum stehen:

BenQ XL2420T Standby Problem - HILFE - PRAD | Online Testmagazin für TFT Monitore, LCD TV und Projektoren & Beamer | prad.de



Was mir auch sofort nach dieser "lösung" aufgefallen ist,... das der Moitor den "lila-farbenen" Start-screen anzeigt
(wo *BenQ -- LED* zu lesen ist)
Diesen screen hatte ich zuvor nicht.
_________________________


Dann hab ich inzwischen feststellen müßen, das der Support von BenQ nicht grade sehr helle ist. Sorry... ist aber ne Tatsache, ...meine Frau hat mehr wissen über USB-dinge als der Mann, den ich erwischt hatte.
Ich hab dem genau erzählt was ich alles gemacht hatte (_also meinen Beitrag Nr.29 hier_) ...und dann Frägt der mich "...mhhh und nun sind Sie sich wirklich sicher, das es am Monitor liegt???" _Darauf ich_: "..ich sitz davor,... können Sie mir einen anderen bzw. bessser test sagen!?" _Er: "_mmhhh. dann könnte das wohl so sein. 
Ok, reg. Sie sich bitte mit all ihren Daten ink. vom Monitor u. Kaufbelg bitte scannen (ich hoff jeden von euch hat nen scanner) auf unserer HP,... wir bzw. ein Techniker wird sich per Mail bei Ihnen melden, ...da kommt sicherlicher ein Austauschgerät in frage. Ist ja noch keine 14.Tage alt ihr Gerät. sie müssen aber mit min. 3-4Wochen rechen!" _Ich:_ 



Tja und wer sagt mir, das des "tausch-gerät" Pixel fehler frei ist?? bzw.

Panel grade ist
USB geht
kein Standby problem hat
keine zu hohen Inputlag aufwies
...öhhmmm hab ich was vergessen 
..ach ja... laut Rechnung ist dann mein Tauschgerät schon min. 4Wochen alt _(sprich 1monat weniger Garantie)_
------

*Und wiest ihr was....* 
zum glück hab ich ne Frau die zu mir sagte: "Schatz, Du hast doch 14Tage Rückgabe recht" Frau-->  <---ich



*Mein Fazit:* 

Ich sitz hier wieder vor meinem, immer noch _ohne__ PIXELfehler, panel grade usw. , _altenSamsung-226BW ...
verfolge diesen Thread.... und beobachte div. Test's was da noch für kinderkrankheiten zum vorschein kommen.

Warte mal Weihnachten ab... da geht hinzu der Preis auch noch bissel runter... weil fast 400Euro für div. Montagsgeräte ,is schon bissel arg  
_(Stand der dinge jetzt,.. Beim 2410 wurde ja auch "nachgebessert" ..meines wissen's)_


Ps. wärs jetzt nen billig discounter Gerät hät ich noch verständniss... aber wir reden von nem Gerät, das für PRO-GAMER angepriesen wird !!!
Das sollte man sich vor Augen halten.

...ich bin echt bissel entäuscht von meinem ersten BenQ

(mehr BEN ...wie Q (=qualität) )



**** Wünsche euch allen ein schöne Wochenende ****


----------



## duncan88 (17. Dezember 2011)

I DOWNLOAD THE BENQ XL2420T's PRAD review, this is the final page :



> _Der Monitor richtet sich hauptsächlich an Gamer und kann in diesem Bereich voll überzeugen. Die gemessene Reaktionszeit  ist sowohl bei 60 als auch 120 Hz extrem kurz, so dass der Monitor auch  für Hardcoregamer geeignet ist. 3D Spiele machten ebenfalls viel Spaß.  Der Black eQualizer, welcher die Helligkeit  von dunklen Schatten erhöht ohne die von hellen Schatten zu ändern,  funktionierte ebenfalls wie angepriesen und auch der Game Mode Loader  ist ein interessantes Feature für Zocker. Die Interpolationsleistung war  ebenfalls sehr gut, allerdings nicht bei jeder Auflösung.
> 
> Überzeugen konnte aber nicht nur das schnelle Panel, sondern auch die  Verstellmöglichkeiten des Standfußes, die umfangreichen  Anschlussmöglichkeiten, der geringe Stromverbrauch und die  Geräuschentwicklung. Als außergewöhnliches Feature wird zudem ein Switch  mitgeliefert, über das einfach und schnell im OSD navigiert werden und schnell zwischen drei freien Profilen gewechselt werden kann. Das OSD selber konnte mit sehr vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten und den frei belegbaren Schnelltasten ebenfalls überzeugen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nyuki (17. Dezember 2011)

Da ich langeweile habe und in einem Spiel Sachen erzeugen muss was sehr lange dauert, habe ich mir die Vids und paar Beiträge angesehen.Der BenQ überzeugt.Sehe zu meinem Asus 0 Unterschied.Der einzige Unterschied zum 24 Zoll ist.Er zu klein^^

Schau mal eine Woche perma.auf einen 24er und dann mal auf einen 27er.Den 24 zoll willst du gar nicht mehr beachten^^


----------



## HitmanFan (17. Dezember 2011)

Habe meinen neuen Monitor soeben von Alternate bekommen.

Zum Glück hat er keinerlei Pixelfehler.

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, ist dass der USB Anschluss auch bei mir nicht funktioniert!
Was ich doch schon sehr bedenklich finde, da ich ja offensichtlich nicht der Erste bin der dieses Problem hat.


----------



## HabKeinenNick (17. Dezember 2011)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Habe meinen neuen Monitor soeben von Alternate bekommen.
> 
> Zum Glück hat er keinerlei Pixelfehler.
> 
> ...


 

Moin 
So, da bin ich wieder... Hab gerade mal die Treiber von der BenQ CD installiert, um herauszufinden, ob sich an den USB-Anschlüssen etwas tut... vielleicht ist mein USB 2.0 Stick ja nicht kompatibel aber habe bis dato das selbe Problem , probiers gleich mal mit Eingabegeräten (Maus / Tastatur) und meiner Externen, melde mich dann zurück.

PS: Ich kann euch die Treiber auf der CD nur sehr empfehlen, da neben dem eigentlichen "Gerätemanager-Treiber" auch noch ein vorkonfiguriertes Farbprofil mit dabei ist, installiert sich dann parallel zu den Win-Treibern im Hintergrund dazu und überschreibt den Alten, normaldefinierten der vielleicht bei dem ein oder anderen zu Farbverfälschungen führen kann! Ansonsten probierts ohne Farbprofil aus.


----------



## ralle_h (17. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch nen XL2420T hier nun.

Werde nachher meine Erfahrungen damit posten.

Habe vor immer 2 Monitore gleichzeitig zu testen und anzuschließen:
http://www.abload.de/img/img_00879wjut.jpg

Da ich bisher keine Erfahrungen mit Multimonitoring gemacht hab, kleine Frage:
- Es ist doch möglich das Bild auf beide Monitore zu clonen, oder? Geht das mit nem NVIDIA Treiber oder braucht man dazu nen Tool?
- Führt das Prozedere zu FPS Verlusten oder nicht?

Wollte sowohl COD MW3 und BF3 @ Maxed out testen, bei BF3 kann es sonst etwas knapp werden, auch wenn die 570 mit 850Mhz läuft grad.


----------



## hamburgcity (17. Dezember 2011)

HabKeinenNick schrieb:


> Moin
> PS: Ich kann euch die Treiber auf der CD nur sehr empfehlen, da neben dem eigentlichen "Gerätemanager-Treiber" auch noch ein vorkonfiguriertes Farbprofil mit dabei ist, installiert sich dann parallel zu den Win-Treibern im Hintergrund dazu und überschreibt den Alten, normaldefinierten der vielleicht bei dem ein oder anderen zu Farbverfälschungen führen kann! Ansonsten probierts ohne Farbprofil aus.


 
Wo genau (Pfad) liegt der Treiber?

EDIT: Wenn es das Profil "F:\Driver\XL2420T" ist, dann ist es das was bei mir zu den Problemen führt. Daher habe ich es grad wieder gelöscht.


----------



## HabKeinenNick (17. Dezember 2011)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Wo genau (Pfad) liegt der Treiber?
> 
> EDIT: Wenn es das Profil "F:\Driver\XL2420T" ist, dann ist es das was bei mir zu den Problemen führt. Daher habe ich es grad wieder gelöscht.


 

Jup, müsste stimmen. Wenn du von Problemen sprichst... meinst du dann die aus deinem ersten Post? Gelbstich etc.


Bin auf deine Vergleiche gespannt ralle , besonders der zwischen BenQ XL2420T und dem Asus VG236HE!


----------



## ralle_h (18. Dezember 2011)

Hab grad erstmal den Samsung und ASUS im Direktvergleich, heb mir das spannenste zum Schluss auf.

ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Samsung S23A700D


----------



## Medimatze (18. Dezember 2011)

Habe jetzt auch seit 2 Tagen den XL2420T.

Erster Eindruck ist recht gut. Fehlerfrei, keine Pixelfehler oder Clouding, Menüführung sehr angenehm, nur im Vergleich zu meinem alten Monitor wirkt er doch dunkler (FPS1-Mode) - hat mich im ersten Moment etwas enttäuscht, als ich jedoch zum ersten mal BF3 ausprobiert hab war ich begeistert. Gerade weil er nicht so hell ist, sieht man mehr, dunkler heisst nämlich nicht, dass es im schattigen Bereich nur noch schwarze löcher gibt - hier trifft eher das Gegenteil zu, sondern, dass nicht alles so extrem überblendet ist wie auf meinem alten Monitor. Habe das Gefühl ich sehe doppelt so viel wie vorher.

Und die 120Hz sind im Vergleich zu meinen alten 60Hz der Hammer, sieht alles deutlich flüssiger aus! 


Nur ein Problem hab ich noch: Ich habe auf der gaming.benq Homepage diese game mode loaders von bekannten Gamern gefunden und wollte das mal ausprobieren. Wenn ich besagte loader allerdings ausführe gibt er mir an, dass ich nicht das richtige Modell dafür habe, auf der Page steht allerdings ausdrücklich, dass diese loader eben genau für XL2420T und XL2420TX gedacht sind. 

Daher meine Frage, hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem, liegt es vielleicht an bestimmten Settings die man einstellen muss / nicht einstellen darf?

Für baldige Antworten wär ich echt dankbar!

Greetz, Matze.


----------



## HabKeinenNick (18. Dezember 2011)

So... ich hab jetzt echt alle möglichen Geräte an den USB-Anschluss des BenQ gesteckt und nichts wurde erkannt. Weder ne externe Festplatte, noch nen USB 2.0 Stick noch meine Logitech Maus.

Und es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob ich die BenQ Treiber von der CD, die Windows Treiber oder eben garkeine installiere, im Menü sind die auch nicht einschaltbar... hat da jemand ein paar Abhilfen?


----------



## Makizz (18. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute
bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden mit dem Monitor.
Ich habe jedoch genau das gleiche Problem wie Medimatze.

Mit vielen Grüßen


----------



## HitmanFan (18. Dezember 2011)

HabKeinenNick schrieb:


> So... ich hab jetzt echt alle möglichen Geräte an den USB-Anschluss des BenQ gesteckt und nichts wurde erkannt. Weder ne externe Festplatte, noch nen USB 2.0 Stick noch meine Logitech Maus.
> 
> Und es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob ich die BenQ Treiber von der CD, die Windows Treiber oder eben garkeine installiere, im Menü sind die auch nicht einschaltbar... hat da jemand ein paar Abhilfen?


 

Fürchte fasst, dass wir den nocheinmal zurückschicken müssen... -.-

Bzw. ich hab Alternate mal ne Mail geschickt und warte ab, ob ich vllt. auch nen nachträglichen Rabatt bekomme, ansonsten wird er wohl wieder zurück gehen müssen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Dezember 2011)

So ein USB Hub am Monitor muss auch an einem USB Port am PC angeschlossen sein, habt ihr das auch gemacht?


----------



## HitmanFan (18. Dezember 2011)

Oh, ernsthaft?
Dachte das würde auch über den DVI laufen...

na vielleicht ist ja auch das des Rätsels Lösung.

Aber über welchen Anschluss und mit welchem Kabel wird das ganze den genau angeschlossen?


----------



## old-walker (18. Dezember 2011)

Dem Monitor liegt ein USB Kabel zur Verbindung mit dem PC bei. Der Anschluss ist in der nähe vom DVI-Anschluss am Monitor.


----------



## hamburgcity (18. Dezember 2011)

HitmanFan schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, ernsthaft?
> Dachte das würde auch über den DVI laufen...
> 
> na vielleicht ist ja auch das des Rätsels Lösung.
> ...



Ich hatte in zwei meiner Beiträge erwähnt dass ich das mitgelieferte USB Kabel benutzt habe - das hätte dir spätestens ein Licht aufleuchten lassen


----------



## Medimatze (19. Dezember 2011)

Kann irgendjemand die gamemodelauncher verwenden oder geht das bei keinem? auf Downloads | BenQ Gaming Monitor 

Wär echt super wenn ihr das mal ausprobieren könntet! Bei mir kommt immer, das mein Monitor nicht kompatibel ist...


----------



## hamburgcity (19. Dezember 2011)

Medimatze schrieb:


> Kann irgendjemand die gamemodelauncher verwenden oder geht das bei keinem? auf Downloads | BenQ Gaming Monitor
> 
> Wär echt super wenn ihr das mal ausprobieren könntet! Bei mir kommt immer, das mein Monitor nicht kompatibel ist...


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir auch


----------



## HabKeinenNick (19. Dezember 2011)

Scheint nen allgemeines Problem zu sein, irgendwo stand das auch mal. Zwischendurch waren sogar deren FTP's / Downloadserver fürn paar Tage weg und man konnte da überhaupt nichts laden .

Vielleicht sollte man denen mal ne Sammelbeschwerde schreiben ?


PS: Danke hamburgcity! Ich vergaß völlig, dass der Hub zusätzlich noch verbunden werden sollte... Das mitgelieferte Kabel ist ja nicht ganz sooo lang.
Denke, dass ich die beiden Anschlüsse dann zu Hause auch nur bedingt nutzen würde. Die meisten haben schließlich Frontanschlüsse an ihren Standpc's, das ist sogar komfortabler.


----------



## hamburgcity (19. Dezember 2011)

HabKeinenNick schrieb:


> ..Die meisten haben schließlich Frontanschlüsse an ihren Standpc's, das ist sogar komfortabler.


 
Yupp! Sehe ich auch so. Das HUB ist zwar aktiv, benutzen werde ich es wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Bullveyr (20. Dezember 2011)

Also bei meinem funktionieren die USB Anschlüsse, getestet mit 2.0/3.0 Stick und einem USB-Weihnachtsbaum. 

Etwas ungewohnt wenn man von nem glossy 20" IPS (NEC 20WGX², echt feiner Monitor) kommt aber mein Eindruck ist auf jeden Fall sehr positiv.


----------



## Cali_Kid (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

Ich bin auch seit Samstag  Besitzer des BenQ XL 2420T ich habe ihn mir über Amazon bestellt und werde diesen nun Reklamieren bei mir funktionieren alle USB Ports nicht.Außerdem hat mein S-Witch schon nach 4 Tagen den Geist aufgegeben er funktioniert gar nicht mehr.Und der Kopfhörer halter ist abgebrochen.


----------



## Darain (22. Dezember 2011)

Hätte mal ne andere Frage:
Der BenQ hat den Nvidia Kit nicht integriert.
Somit ist es ja nicht möglich mehrere Brillen zu benutzen um zB. ein 3D Film mit der Familie zu sehen.
Wie siehts außerdem mit der 3D Funktion für Konsolen aus? Besitzt der Monitor HDMI 1.4 Anschluss mit zB. mit der Ps3 3D spielen zu können oder gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Cart3r (23. Dezember 2011)

Cali_Kid schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich bin auch seit Samstag  Besitzer des BenQ XL 2420T ich habe ihn mir über Amazon bestellt und werde diesen nun Reklamieren bei mir funktionieren alle USB Ports nicht.Außerdem hat mein S-Witch schon nach 4 Tagen den Geist aufgegeben er funktioniert gar nicht mehr.Und der Kopfhörer halter ist abgebrochen.



Hast du, wie oben schon erwähnt, auch den USB Hub am Monitor mit einem USB Port am PC verbunden? Ohne dem wird es nicht funktionieren.


----------



## webraider (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mir auch den 2420t geholt und hab mal ne Frage an euch: Ist  eurer auch so schwierig ein/auszuschalten? Ich muss da immer mit dem  ganzen Daumen quer draufdrücken - nur mit Zeigefinger geht gar nicht.  Find ich etwas zu schwergängig und nervig. Aber umtauschen will ich ihn  bei Amazon jetzt auch nicht, er hat keine Pixelfehler oder so, bei  meinem Glück bekomm ich dann so einen zurück...


----------



## r00t~ (23. Dezember 2011)

Morgen,

nach der Bestellung auf hardwareversand.de inkl. Pixelfehlertest am Sonntag is er am Dienstag (!!!, hab mich auch gewundert) angekommen, wie zu erwarten ohne Pixelfehler. Panel scheint auch gerade zu sein, Ein-/Ausschalten muss ich auch den Daumen raufdrücken, allerdings mehr legen als drücken. Wie meinem vorigen Post zu entnehmen ist habe ich bereits schlechte Erfahrungen mit 3D-Monitoren sammeln dürfen, weshalb ich hier einige (für mich wichtige Dinge) über diesen Monitor auflisten möchte:
- kein bizarres Backlight-Bleeding in Form von Wolken, Streifen o.ä. (2D und 3D Modus)
- kein Corona-Effekt (war beim ersten LG und Acer)
- Helligkeitsverlust beim Wechsel in 3D praktisch nicht mehr wahrnehmbar
- Monitor schaltet bei 3D-Wiedergabe in nen eigenen 3D-Modus
- Ghosting nur noch im unteren Viertel bei hohem Kontrast wahrnehmbar
Woran ich mich im Moment noch ein bisschen stör ist, dass er beim Starten von Spielen auch mit "ausgeblendetem S3D" in den 3D-Modus wechselt, allerdings sollte man im Control-Center nur beim Nutzen von 3D auch 3D aktiviert haben (auf 3dvision-blog ma iwann gelesen). Um sich nich immer mit dem ControlCenter von NV rumschlagen zu müssen einfach "3D-Vision Toggler" googlen, hat sich jemand n feines kleines Tool gebaut um das Ganze per Mausklick ausführen zu können. So, jetzt hab ich so oft "3D" geschrieben, dass ich mir wie ne Marketing-Puppe vorkomm -.- Mein persönliches Unwort des Tages^^
Also großes Lob an hardwareversand und benq, danke an die Hinweise auf den Händler wegen Pixelfehlertest etc von euch 
Frohes Fest euch allen,
mfg die Wurzel 

Edit:
@Darain
Wenn du n 3D-Vision Kit mit IR-Sender (nich im Monitor integriert) hast, kannst du mit dem Sender meines Wissens nach so viele 3D-Brillen mit nem Signal versogen wie du lustig bist. IR-Sender is halt nur in der XT Version integriert. Hatte aber noch n 3D-Vision(-1) Kit hier von meinen älteren Enttäuschungen hier, das im Gegensatz zu den damaligen Monitoren bis heute einwandfrei sein Versprechen hält...
Is nur die Frage ob so viel Geld für zusätzliche NV-Brillen für 3D-Filme gucken auf nem 24" lohnt... würd eher ins Kino gehen, Blu-Ray Laufwerk und Disks sind auch nich grade billig...
Da der Monitor keinen IR-Sender drin hat ist es nicht möglich mit der Playse in 3D zu zocken (geb ich aber keine Garantie drauf); wies mit der XT-Version aussieht weiß ich nicht, müsstest du den Support fragen.

Edit 2:
Wollte mich noch mal beim threadersteller und der community für die vielen posts bedanken, habe mich noch nie so an nem Monitor erfreut^^


----------



## ralle_h (23. Dezember 2011)

Mein Feedback zu den 3 Monitoren:

Review vom Samsung ist hier:
ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Samsung S23A700D

Habe mich entschlossen den Samsung zu behalten, packe grad den zweiten aus da beim ersten das externe Netzteil ne Macke hatte und die Ausleuchtung ohnehin auch nicht perfekt war (rechts deutlich dunkler als links, kann aber bei TN immer passieren).

Der BenQ XL2420T ist für CS, CS:S usw. ein super Monitor, allerdings fand ich die Farben (dank Entspiegelung) auch nach 1-2h in den Menus zu keinem Zeitpunkt so gut und intensiv wie beim Samsung oder Asus (ist ja wohl auch nicht möglich ohne Glossy Display).

Ist sonst aber auch ein super Monitor, sehr ergonomisch, gute Ausleuchtung und Null Pixelfehler. Backlight Bleeding hatte meiner auch gar keins! Nur seh ich trotzdem nicht wirklich wofür ich die 100-120€ Aufpreis zahlen soll, da man 90% der Settings auch bei den anderen Monitoren findet (außer das halbe Zoll mehr und der Maus fürs Menu).

Der ASUS VG236HE ist auch ein super Monitor, leider für heutige Verhältnisse etwas groß und sperrig (eben kein LED) und mein Modell hatte leider deutliches Backlight Bleeding oben und unten, aber das heisst ja nicht dass es bei allen so ist - Serienstreuung eben.

Packe jetzt mal meinen zweiten Samsung aus der grade gekommen ist und hoffe damit ist die Testerei vorbei und ich die nächsten Jahre glücklich bin ^^


----------



## webraider (24. Dezember 2011)

r00t~ schrieb:


> ... Ein-/Ausschalten muss ich auch den Daumen raufdrücken, allerdings mehr legen als drücken. ...


 
Ahja, genauso isses bei mir auch... dann werd ich ihn wohl doch behalten, das Manko ist zu verschmerzen. Trotzdem etwas schade, aber ich bin ja auch immer besonders pingelig. BenQ Österreich hätte ihn mir sogar vor Ort ausgetauscht, haben schon nach einem Tag geantwortet, top! Aber mir ist das Risiko zu groß, ein schlechteres Modell zu erwischen...


----------



## duncan88 (24. Dezember 2011)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Mein Feedback zu den 3 Monitoren:
> 
> Review vom Samsung ist hier:
> ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Samsung S23A700D
> ...



Have Benq XL2420T a good level of colors vibrancy ? 
Have you tryed "standard" and "sRGB" mode for comparison ?

Benq is worst than Asus and Samsung like colors ? *evident or negligible ? *


----------



## duncan88 (26. Dezember 2011)

up...


----------



## hamburgcity (31. Dezember 2011)

Hat wer von Euch denn schon schöne Feineinstellungen für den BenQ 2420T entdeckt? Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen MW3 gestartet und empfinde besonders in der aller ersten Mission die Farben als recht blass. Wäre schon nice wenn es ein schönes Video geben würde wie für den BenQ 2410T 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvwQJ4VNRHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HabKeinenNick (31. Dezember 2011)

Noch nicht konkret, aber wenn du in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung mal unter "Desktop-Farbeinstellungen ändern" nach dem Reiter "Digitale Farbanpassung" suchst, stell den von 50% auf 60%. Das alleine bewirkt z.B. knalligere Farben .


N guten Rutsch allen!


----------



## duncan88 (31. Dezember 2011)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Hat wer von Euch denn schon schöne Feineinstellungen für den BenQ 2420T entdeckt? Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen MW3 gestartet und empfinde besonders in der aller ersten Mission die Farben als recht blass. Wäre schon nice wenn es ein schönes Video geben würde wie für den BenQ 2410T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
this is XL24*1*0T


----------



## newbe (6. Januar 2012)

Hello 

Ich habe nun auch den Monitor, ohne Pixelfehler.. soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Eine doofe Frage.. Im switsch mit dem Rädchen und den Tasten 1, 2 und 3, wo finde ich nun Informationen welche Taste für welchen Modi ist?! Beispielsweise normal für Filme, Strategie Spiele oder FSP Spiele wie CSS u. ä.. Die Modi sind doch standardmäßig schon für die jewiligen Anforderungen voreingestellt, oder? Im Menü steht nur: Gamer 1; Gamer 2; Gamer 3... also alles für gamer, oder:

1. Filme, Texte...
2. Strategy
und 
3. Für FPS Spiele?

oder wie ist die Aufteilung?

und warum kann ich bei mir im Menü im Punkt Picture Gamma und Color Temperature (grau ausgeblendet) nicht verändern?

Danke und schönen Gruß


----------



## Wunder0 (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe nach längerem überlegen gestern meinen XL2420T noch vor dem Feiertag erhalten.
Hab Ihn auch erst mal angeschaltet - Display überprüft - puh kein Pixelfehler.

Zum Theme Einschalten - Ja manchmal braucht er bei mir auch "länger" bis er mal angeht, aber das finde ich nicht schlimm.

Der kaufgrund bei mir waren natürlich auch die 120 Hz. Ich erinnere mich noch vor unegefähr einem Jahr war ich auf einer Lan. Da hatte jemand einen Samsung 2233RZ oder so dabei, der auch 120 Hz hat und ich war absolt buff. Absolut sanfte bewegungen.
Aber irgendwie bin ich mir bei meinem BenQ nicht sicher ob er wirklich die vollen 120 Hz anzeigt.
Kann es hierbei überhaupt zu fehlern kommen? Und wie lässt sich das ggf. prüfen?
Der Treiber ist installiert, und im Windows auf 120 Hz geschaltet.
Hab dann mal zum testen CS:S gestartet(habe konstante 300 FPS(auch mit max 120 FPS getestet)). Aber bei schnellem im kreisdrehen der Maus habe ich gefühl ein genau so unruiges Bild wie bei meinem Alten 22" LG L227WT(60Hz).

Habe mir dann heute mal den Eizo herruntergeladen und den Speedtest laufen lassen.
Hier sehe ich im dirketen vergleich zu meinem alten LG bei 800pixel/sec fast keinen unterschied.
Wobei es erst interessant wird wenn der BenQ alleine angesteckt ist.
Wenn ich den BenQ auf 60 Hz im Windows stelle und den Speed test laufen lass - ein kraus. das Linke Quadrat springt richtig - DEUTLICH schlechter als bei meinem LG mit 60 Hz - ist das normal??
Also irgendwie bin ich von den 120 Hz echt entäuscht.

Ist nun der Unterschied wirklich so gering? Hatte ihn doch viel größer im Gedächtnis..

Wäre super wenn ich ein Feedback bekommen würde, bzw. wenn jemand auch mal den Eizo test mit 60 Hz laufen lässt.

Gruß die Wunder 0


----------



## ralle_h (6. Januar 2012)

Das liegt nicht an den 120Hz sondern am BenQ. Hatte 3 120Hz Monitore hier zum Vergleich und nur beim BenQ trat dieses Phänomen auf (aber auch nur in manchen Spielen). Habe es mit mit fast allen Settings probiert und nicht wegbekommen (gut, nicht 100% alle Settings, aber schon ziemlich viele wie z.B. Overdrive an/aus usw.).

Bei CS 1.6 war dies komischerweise nicht... habe den Monitor daher als für CS 1.6 optimiert abgetan (da ich sowieso nicht einsah, wieso ich 100€ Aufpreis gegenüber dem exzellenten Asus VG236HE oder dem Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D zahlen sollte, obwohl diese beide bessere Farben hatten... Aus dem Alter bin ich raus, obwohl ich vor 2 Jahren noch EPS gespielt habe und meine Augen sicher nicht anspruchslos sind).

Würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren ob dies nur ein Montagsmodell(e) war(en) oder das den anderen Usern einfach nicht auffällt (weil sie davor nur 60 oder 75hz Monitore hatten und sich an das Geruckel dort schon gewöhnt haben).

Ich komme übrigens von einem Samsung 2233RZ, den ich seit Minute 1 hatte... Nun ist es ein Asus VG236HE geworden (der Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D ist aber auch gut und stlyish, hat sogar LED und nen superschmalen Rahmen).


----------



## HabKeinenNick (6. Januar 2012)

Klar, mit 60 HZ springt das Viereck bei mir während des 800 Pixeltests auch, hingegen bei 120 HZ völlig reibungslos und flüssig.

Was mich bei dem Asus halt störte, waren die Interpolationsprobleme... gut, wann spielt man schonmal Counter-Strike, die Zeiten sind auch bei mir vorbei. Jedenfalls kann das der BenQ besser, mal angenommen ich möchte eine 800x600er Auflösung mit dem VG236HE realisieren, das funktionierte nicht bzw. verzog wie üblich das Bild.

Ansonsten kann ich dir da nur zustimmen, ist ein Sahnestück, gerade die Farbbrillianz... aber dazu unterhielten wir uns ja bereits !


*Mal von allem abgesehen: Jungs was ist hier los, traut sich keiner mehr Benchmarks zu machen oder Meinungen zu äußern? Der Thread ist ziemlich eingeschlafen :/.*


----------



## Wunder0 (6. Januar 2012)

Wie sehen die Interpolationswerte beim Samsung S233A700D aus??
Finde den eigendlich ziemlich interesant


----------



## Ryle (6. Januar 2012)

Für welche Zwecke ? Kann das ja einfach testen...


----------



## HabKeinenNick (8. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub er meint beispielsweise die Möglichkeiten, das Bild in Counter-Strike auf 800x600 herunter zu schrauben, ohne es verziehen zu lassen... das Problem hatte ich mit meinem ASUS VG236 HE, gibts da ne Möglichkeit, das zu umgehen? 1zu1 Bildinterpolationen waren bisher nur mit dem BenQ möglich, wo dann 800x600 Pixel auch echte 800x600 darstellen etc..

Das ist derzeitig wohl eine der größeren Stärken des XL, wie ich finde .


----------



## ralle_h (9. Januar 2012)

HabKeinenNick schrieb:


> Klar, mit 60 HZ springt das Viereck bei mir während des 800 Pixeltests auch, hingegen bei 120 HZ völlig reibungslos und flüssig.
> 
> Was mich bei dem Asus halt störte, waren die Interpolationsprobleme... gut, wann spielt man schonmal Counter-Strike, die Zeiten sind auch bei mir vorbei. Jedenfalls kann das der BenQ besser, mal angenommen ich möchte eine 800x600er Auflösung mit dem VG236HE realisieren, das funktionierte nicht bzw. verzog wie üblich das Bild.


 
=> Probier mal mit "Schwedenrand" (findeste genug bei Google, sonst post ich dir nen Screen), läuft bei 800x600 und 640x480 @1.6 super (zwar minimalst unscharf, aber viel besser als beim alten Samsung 2233RZ. Besser gehts nur noch mit der "guten" alten Röhre ^^


----------



## HabKeinenNick (9. Januar 2012)

Ahjo grüß dich 

Hab ich bereits probiert, zocken kann man damit, allerdings ist das Bild wirklich etwas verzogen und verpixelt... bei 1.6 eine ohnehin schon große Qual. Ist wohl alles eine Sache der Prioritätenlegung, wie gesagt... wenn ich den Asus mit dem BenQ vergleiche, stechen hauptsächlich die verdammt guten Polarisationsoptionen heraus. Der dadurch entstehende Nachteil beim BenQ: Er braucht wahnsinnig lange, bis er mal zum Anzeigebild springt, wenn man ihn anschaltet. *Beispiel:* Mit ner schnellen SSD krieg ich garnichts mehr vom Bootprozess meines PC's mit, der Monitor geht erst im Windows Login-Screen an :/.

Also der Schwedenrand ist nen akzeptabler Kompromiss, zumal ich eh kaum / kein CS mehr spiele.


Danke dir Ralle ! - Hm... ja manchmal hätte ich schon gern wieder meine alte Fujitsu Siemens Röhre, die war erste Sahne!


----------



## Data2011 (9. Januar 2012)

Leider war ich mit dem Monitor nicht zufrieden. Das erste Gerät hatte einen Pixelfehler und ging zurück. Der zweite Monitor war dann einwandfrei, jedoch habe ich nach über einer 
Woche das Gerät auch frustriert zurückgegeben. Es war meiner M. nach nicht möglich, ein zufriedenstellendes Bild einzustellen. Schwarz wirkte bei mir immer so, als hätte
jemand eine graue Folie auf den Bildschirm geklebt. Natürlich bin ich mir bewusst, dass dieser LED-Monitor sehr hell ist - für mich war das jedoch kein Zustand.
Auch diverse Treiber- bzw. Monitoreinstellungen haben hier nicht geholfen. Ich würde trotzdem nicht sagen, dass es sich um LED-Bleeding gehandelt hat.
Die Farbwiedergabe habe ich indes als kräftig und gut empfunden. Großes Manko war ein auffallendes Banding - habe ich besonders bei Spielen wie Bioshock und Crysis2
und div. Filmen bemerkt ( z.B. bei Rauch ). Fifa 2012 neigte trotz AMA an auch zu starkem Ghosting.

Vielleicht habe ich ja auch nur ein Montagsgerät erwischt.


----------



## Wunder0 (9. Januar 2012)

Also ich konnte ebenfalls wie Data2011 deutliches Ghosting bei CS:S wahrnehmen. Das zu verhinder, war mit ein Grund warum ich mich für den XL2420T entschieden habe - zumal er ja spetziel für CS/CS:S desingt wurde. Das war mit ein Grund warum er nach einem Tag zurück an den Lieferranten ging.

Gut vielleicht habe auch ich ein Montagsgerät bekommen - wer weiß. Jedoch war das nicht der einzigste Grund:
Wirklich entäuscht hat mich die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten:
Es gibt nur vorgefertigte Profile, bei dennen aber IMMER eine andere Funktion ausgegraut ist.
So konnte ich zwar im FPS Modus den hochgelobten Black eQualizer verwenden, doch hatte ich keine Möglichkeit die Fargen nach zustellen - und im FPS sahen sie, zumindest bei mir fürterlich aus(Ein totaller Gelb Stich)!
Im Standard Modus hatte ich zwar einigermassen gute Farben, aber eben kein Black eQualizer...
Ich habe viele andere Funktionen gefunden, die ich in keinem Profil auswählen konnte...

Zu guter letzt kam noch etwas, was mich mehr über die Firma BenQ als über den Monitor wüttend gemacht hat!
So heißt es direkt im Werbe Text des Monitors:


> Das Geheimnis ist gelüftet: Mit dem BenQ XL2420T Gaming-Display stehen  Gamern jetzt spezielle, auch persönlich durch HeatoN und SpawN  verwendete, Gaming-Presets zum Download zur Verfügung! Mit diesen  äußerst fein abgestimmten Voreinstellungen verschaffen sich Pro-Gamer  oft den nötigen Vorteil im Spiel!Über den Game Mode Loader wird BenQ  zukünftig weitere Presets legendärer Spieler updaten und  veröffentlichen.


Also habe ich mal die Seite Downloads | BenQ Gaming Monitor besucht und mir die Einstellungen von HeatoN und SpawN herruntergeladen. Auf der Homepage steht:


> (*BenQ XL2420T/XL2420TX only)


Einen XL2420T habe ich ja - also erwarte ich keine Probleme...
Falsch gedacht! nach zwei klicks auf weiter der Installation erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung, die mir mitteilt, ich habe keinen Unterstützen Monitor...
Bei sowas frag ich mich wirklich - WAS macht BenQ eigendlich!?

Für solche Defizite 370 Euro bezahlen... Ohne mich!

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich nun ein Asus VG278H anschaffen, etwas teurer, dafür schon mit Nvidia Brille und ohne spiegelndes Display, nicht wie bei den kleinen Samsung oder kleinem Asus.

Achja, in der PC Games Hardware Ausgabe vom 01/2012 findet man einen schönen Testbericht über die neuen 3D Monitore. U.a. auch über den Asus VG278H und Xl2420T

Grüße
  die Wunder0


----------



## ronde (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

hat denn jemand den Prad.de Test gekauft? Hätte dazu noch paar Fragen.
Danke


----------



## ralle_h (12. Januar 2012)

Ich stell dir nachher wenn ich daheim bin ne PDF online... der Test ist aber eh ********, kann deren Meinung/Fazit absolut nicht bestätigen nachdem ich ein Exemplar hier hatte


----------



## HabKeinenNick (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich dir in irgendeiner Form entgegen kommen kann oder irgend einen Gefallen tun kann, würde mich das auch mal interessieren mit Prad.de...  mich ärgert immernoch, dass die den derzeit wohl besten 3d Gamer Bildschirm, der auch von der Farbbrillianz für Hobbyfotographen ausreichen sollte, nicht auf Prad.de verzeichnet ist bzw. getestet wurde, dabei existiert der doch schon so lange.


----------



## duncan88 (12. Januar 2012)

Benq XL2420T have BANDING problems ?


----------



## HabKeinenNick (12. Januar 2012)

What do you exactly mean with "banding" in relation to the BenQ monitor ?


----------



## duncan88 (13. Januar 2012)

HabKeinenNick schrieb:


> What do you exactly mean with "banding" in relation to the BenQ monitor ?


 like this :

http://omoyde.img.jugem.jp/20110301_656922.jpg


----------



## ralle_h (13. Januar 2012)

Isn't it normal?

Had it on all TFTs with TN Panel that I tested so far I think


----------



## Rigsn (2. Februar 2012)

Habe auch starke Colour Banding Probleme!?
Ist dies Allgemein der Fall oder nur bei manchen Modelle?

LG


----------



## Caldion (9. Februar 2012)

Jungs welchen Monitor würdet ihr den mir *nach* einem :
*BenQ XL2420T*



den nun empfehlen zum kaufen das was 120 hz und 3D unterstützt bitte das ist eine sehr eiernstgemeinte Frage und antworten auch ernsthaft ich will mir so ein Monitor kaufen für meinen PC.


Danke


----------



## svigo (11. Februar 2012)

so habe den Monitor jetzt vor mir 
aber auch ein paar Fragen

1) Geht bei euch der Game Mode Loader bei mir schreibt er immer im englischen das dieses Modell nicht supportet wird, warum auch immer
2) Welche Einstellungen nutzt ihr für euren Monitor? Im Standart Mode oder?
3.) ich habe die Kabel angeschlossen aber jetzt hängen sie so unschön nach unten und sind sichtbar wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## Lummelpeter (11. Februar 2012)

Hey svigo,

also bei mir geht der Gameloader leider auch nicht finde ich sehr schade, habe es mit allen Anschlussarten versucht und finde leider auch keine infos darüber im Internet, nur das viele das Problem haben.
Mich nervt das vorallem, weil ich im FPS mode (ja der einzige bei dem man den Black E. anmachen kann) total den gelbstich habe und ich gehofft habe mit irgendnem profil das wegzubekommen - hast du einen ähnlichen Gelbstich?

Zum Surfen ect. nehme ich den Standart mode mit ein klein wenig mehr kontrast und weniger helligkeit

Grüße


----------



## svigo (11. Februar 2012)

ich habe eben auch mal den Gamer Mode in Bf3 getestet und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden das Rot an den Flaggen wirkt sehr Orange ansich hat es irgendwie einen komischen Stich
mit Standart sieht es am besten aus , auch wenn es im grauen etwas Kühl wirkt (Caspian Boarder)


----------



## Lummelpeter (11. Februar 2012)

Also ist Kampf gegen den Gameloader angesagt dieses Wochenende. 

Habe jetzt schon Windows neu aufgespielt, um auszuschließen, dass er das Profil auf meinen alten Monitor aufspielen will - jedoch hat das auch nicht geholfen. Welche Grafikkarten habt ihr? Vllt ist da ja noch eine Problemquelle. Ich benutzte eine GTX570 Phantom von Gainward. Werde allerdings nachher mal meine "alten" einzubauen, vielleicht geht es mit denen.

Wenn irgendjemand ne Lösung gefunden hat bitte melden


----------



## svigo (11. Februar 2012)

Ich habe eine GTX 570 Windforce von Gigabyte
der Game Loader will nicht 


Lummel kannste mal die genauen Werte posten die du bei Standart nutzt? bist du mit deinen Zufrieden? 

Standart
Helligkeit 50
Kontrast 50
Schärfe 5
Gamma 3
Farbtemperatur 92,92,88

bei Game Mode nutze ich FPS1 habe da noch nichts verstellt, aber wie du schon sagst son gewisser Stich ist drin, die Farben der Flaggen wirken total Orange ich kanns nicht genau erklären welchen Stich es hat, aber wie du schon sagst es hat einen

ansich ist der Monitor schon richtig cool ... aber das man erst alles einstellen muss geht einem schon an die Nerven

ps: auch das switchen der Modi nervt bissel, 
für Filme muss man auf Film stellen, für Browser auf Standart und für Spiele eigentlich FPS (aber die Farben gehen da nicht klar)


@Game Mode Loader 
hab ich aus nem englischen Forum



> Dear Xeanor,
> 
> Thanks for sending us an email.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lummelpeter (12. Februar 2012)

Spiel, Satz und Sieg Lummel !!!! 

Habe das Gameloader Problem endlich gelöst  Nachdem eine Neuinstallation von Windows nicht gebracht hat und das verwenden aller möglichen Verbindungskabel (HDMI ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach bei einer GTX 570 mit dem neuesten nvidea Treiber) auch nichts half habe ich radikalere Dinge gemacht. Ich benutze nämlich auch eine GTX570 Phantom! Habe dann meine alter 8800GTX Zoatec eingebaut ohne die Treiberinstallation einfach mal geschaut ob es klappt und siehe da es hat funktioniert! Habe danach nochmal den neusten Treiber installiert um rauszufinden ob es an der Graka oder dem Treiber liegt und es ging weiterhin. Deshalb sehe ich hier das Problem bei der Grafikkarte. 

Habe dann natürlich gleich beide Profile (Heaton&Swan) draufgespielt, die GTX570 wieder rein und losgespielt. Ich muss wirklich sagen die Farben sind jetzt um Welten besser! Benq sollte sich auch mal überlegen einfach ein "Standart Profil" hochzuladen, mit dem halt alles halbwegs gut geht! Hoffe nur, dass nicht so oft Updates rauskommen, weil das ja schon immer ein Akt ist.

Zu den Standartwerten: ich werde morgen mich ein wenig mit der optimalen Einstellung beschaffen und dann posten! 

Grüße


----------



## svigo (12. Februar 2012)

das heisst für den Loader braucht man ne andere Grafikkarte
aha gut gelöst


----------



## Makizz (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo Gamer,

nun ich melde mich,da ich ebenfalls den Benq Xl2420T besitze und 2 Probleme habe.

1Ich bekomme kein Profil von "Heaton" oder "Spawn" installiert/game mode loader
2)Wenn ihr  Display mode z.b auf 21.5" macht sieht dann bei euch auch das Bild schwammiger bzw undeutlicher aus.

Würde mich auf Antworten freuen

Mfg


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

Caldion schrieb:


> Jungs welchen Monitor würdet ihr den mir *nach* einem :
> *BenQ XL2420T*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da gibt es nur zwei Monitore die mir spontan einfallen.

ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ralle_h (15. Februar 2012)

Jep, der Asus ist super und gefällt mir deutlich besser als der 2420T (den ich auch hier hatte). Ist aber Glossy (spiegelndes Display) - gewöhnt man sich aber schnell dran.


----------



## Richtschütze (7. März 2012)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Es gibt ja wohl glaube ich auch, bei manchen Anbietern, die Möglichkeit vor dem Kauf einen Pixeltest machen zu lassen.
> Und somit einen zu 100% Pixelfehlerfreien Monitor zu bekommen.
> 
> Kann mir da jemand einen guten und vorallem zuverlässigen Anbieter nennen?



CSV Direct macht das auch


----------



## Richtschütze (8. März 2012)

Bei mein neuen XL2420 flackert die linke bildschirmseite beim eizo test (beim test 8/24). Ist das eine einstellungssache oder gleich wieder einpacken und umtauschen?


----------



## Gier (27. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, bin noch recht unerfahren in sachen 3D und dem ganzen drumherum.

Aber habe nun mir ein 3DVision2Kit gekauft und den Benq XL2420t und bin auch echt super zufrieden bisher.
Nur komm ich in sachen 3D nicht weiter.
Ich hab den IR Sender angeschlossen aber nicht via VESA 3PIN, weil der Monitor keinen Anschluss dafür bietet. Wie schaff ich es trotzdem das der Monitor 3D wiedergibt?
Ich habe es wie im Handbuch und der Anleitung, btw dem Autosetup befolgt aber komme nicht weiter.
Vom System her mach ich mir keinen Kopf das mein System zu schwach dafür ist. Aber ich habe das gefühl des menschlichen Versagens das mich atm verfolgt...

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar und Entschuldigung, aber dachte es passt hier ganz gut rein.

Mfg Gier


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2012)

Poste erstmal dein System.

- Grafiktreiber aktuell?
- Alles richtig angeschlossen?
- Dual-DVI-D-Kabel verwendet?

Hast du die Anleitung Schritt für Schritt befolgt?

http://www.nvidia.de/content/3dvision/docs/3dvision-universal-install-guide-may11.pdf


----------



## Gier (29. März 2012)

Ok. Ich danke dir.
Ich hab nochmal alles Schritt für Schritt gemacht und gemerkt das ich DVI UND HDMI Kabel hab angeschlossen.
Mein Fehler Danke. Es klappt SUPER


----------



## TurboMichel (1. April 2012)

Lummelpeter schrieb:


> Spiel, Satz und Sieg Lummel !!!!
> 
> Habe das Gameloader Problem endlich gelöst  Nachdem eine Neuinstallation von Windows nicht gebracht hat und das verwenden aller möglichen Verbindungskabel (HDMI ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach bei einer GTX 570 mit dem neuesten nvidea Treiber) auch nichts half habe ich radikalere Dinge gemacht. Ich benutze nämlich auch eine GTX570 Phantom! Habe dann meine alter 8800GTX Zoatec eingebaut ohne die Treiberinstallation einfach mal geschaut ob es klappt und siehe da es hat funktioniert! Habe danach nochmal den neusten Treiber installiert um rauszufinden ob es an der Graka oder dem Treiber liegt und es ging weiterhin. Deshalb sehe ich hier das Problem bei der Grafikkarte.
> 
> ...




ich werd echt noch verrückt mit der software....hab alles gemacht wie du auch,(8800GTX ASUS) aber bei mir wills einfach nicht!!!! was hast du für ein kabel dazu genommen hast du win7??? ich dreh echt noch durch hier.....hast du ne kleinichkeit vergessen weil ich hab jetzt echt alles probiert benq monitor treiber /windows wdd 8800 treiber /nvidia 296 treiber .....aber bei mir kommt immer die gleiche fehler meldung wie bei allen was mach ich falsch
dank dir nochmal wenn genau schritt für schritt aufzählst, aber ich hab das schon verstanden und alles so gemacht außers windows neu aufgesetzt, will das bf3 profil umbedingt 
danke dir im vorraus
gruß michi


----------



## Lummelpeter (1. April 2012)

hey michi,

also ich habe wirklich nur die GTX8800 (Zoatec) eingebaut anstatt die 570GTX und dann hat es geklappt. Sorry dass ich dir nicht weiterhelfen können. Ich habe zum Flashen das Dual DVI Kabel benutzt und es ging. Benq Q gibt bei FB nur folgenden Link an:

Dear members of BenQ.Gaming.ComNews | Media | BenQ Gaming Monitor

Versuch es am besten mit irgendeiner Karte, die du hast oder irgendwo leihen kannst. Hatte meine Lösung auch mal auf die FB-Seite gepostet, 2 Franzosen haben es damit auch hinbekommen. Wünsch dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## TurboMichel (6. April 2012)

hallo lummel.....nach 1ner un 10 weiterne grakas von 8800gtx über 9800gx2 ,265er216sp,280er,285,480,580er,r5870,r6870 ,intel hd3000 und was weiß ich noch alles hatte ich immer noch kein erfolk solangsam zeifel ich an mir selbst....werd glaub doch mal windows neu aufsetzt....und wenn das alles auch nix bringt,setzt ich mich mit benq in verbindung! so schön wie das flashen sein mark,wenns nicht geht sollen se sowas nicht anbieten.....zock eigentlich nur bf3, bin aber mit den faben nich zufrieden

hatt einer weiter gekämpft mit dem game mode loader???


----------



## TurboMichel (7. April 2012)

hab das problem gelöst!!!!!!! ihr müßt den monitor auf werkseinstellungen zurück setzte!!!!! dann geht der game mode loader!!!!!!
Gruß michi frohe ostern


----------



## svigo (13. April 2012)

Wie geht das ?

Vorgabe auf JA drücken oder
ist da noch ne andere Möglichkeit eigentlich hatte ich das glaube schon genutzt


----------



## TurboMichel (14. April 2012)

hallo svigo

ja genau, es sollte auf NEIN stehen, dann einfach auf JA wechseln,und bestätigen......
hatte eben 10 grakas ausprobiert, und an der letzt R5770 hab ich den monitor zurück gesetzt und auf einmal ging die flasherei
hoff du bekommst es hin!!!
Grüße


----------



## svigo (16. April 2012)

na dann lags nicht an den Werkseinstellungen

sondern an der Graka

habs hinbekommen indem nen Kumpel den PC an meinem Monitor hat

btw mittlerweile schon die 3. Version des Game Mode Loaders und es klappt immernoch nicht -.-


----------



## kevinho (19. April 2012)

Servus erstmal!

Ich habe gestern meinen XL2420T erhalten und ich bin absolut begeistert!
Zunächst habe ich das Display auf Pixelfehlerüberprüft und jeder Verdacht eines Pixelfehlers ließ sich glücklicherweise wegwischen (Staub )

Auch als ich die Farben aus dem Desktop gesehen habe, war ich begeistert. Natürlich sind die Farben im FPS1-Mode (also der Voreinstellung ab Werk) völlig übersättigt - was ich früher als semi-professioneller CS-Spieler früher aber sowieso so per "Digital Vibrance" so eingestellt hatte.
Die 120Hz erinnern mich total an die alten CRT-Zeiten - im direkten Vergleich mit meinem bisherigen Iiyama ProLite E2472HD ist das ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht (auch wenn das der für mich bislang angenehmste TFT in CS war).

Wie erwartet ging auch bei mir der Game Mode Loader nicht - obwohl ja seit spätestens dem letzten Update die GTX570 unterstützt werden sollte...
Zum Glück habe ich noch einen alten Rechner mit einer GeForce 8800GTS zu Hause - damit ging es dann auch problemlos.
Das "Standard"-Preset gefällt mir auf dem Desktop oder in MMOs wie WoW und SWToR eindeutig am besten.

Alles in Allem bin ich absolut begeistert!


----------



## Darkx (21. April 2012)

Ich habe ihn heute auch erhalten, lässt sich aber nicht anschalten 

Korrektur, größerer kraftaufwand von nöten


----------



## kevinho (22. April 2012)

Ja, der Power-Schalter ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig..oder gibts bei dem Schalter n Trick?


----------



## Darkx (22. April 2012)

Wie habt ihr euren   BenQ XL2420T eingestellt? Die Helligkeit ist ja extrem. Wenn ich die Helligkeit auf 0 herunterschraube sieht das Bild blass aus. Von den Profilen ist im Monitor intigiert sind bekomm ich Augenkrebs. Auch über den Grafikkartentreiber bekomm ich das Bild nicht so eingestellt wie ich möchte. Alle viel zu Hell. Positiv ist jedoch der 3d Effekt.

Ist das Bild des BenQ XL2410T genau so hell?
​


----------



## svigo (22. April 2012)

kann jemand mal ein Bild machen von den FPS Modus in irgendeinem Spiel
will das mal vergleichen ob meins nur so komisch Blau ist oder obs einfach nur am Monitor liegt


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2012)

Mit etwas Verspätung hat GameStar den Monitor nun auch getestet.

Endwertung: 95/100 --> Platinaward

BenQ XL2420T im Test bei GameStar.de


----------



## kevinho (24. April 2012)

Darkx schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr euren    BenQ  XL2420T eingestellt? Die Helligkeit ist ja extrem. Wenn ich die  Helligkeit auf 0 herunterschraube sieht das Bild blass aus. Von den  Profilen ist im Monitor intigiert sind bekomm ich Augenkrebs. Auch über  den Grafikkartentreiber bekomm ich das Bild nicht so eingestellt wie ich  möchte. Alle viel zu Hell. Positiv ist jedoch der 3d Effekt.
> 
> Ist das Bild des BenQ XL2410T genau so hell?
> ​


 
Für mich ist der Standard-Mode perfekt zum surfen oder für MMOs. Ich bin auch sehr froh, dass der BenQ im Vergleich zu meinem alten Iiyama ProLite E2472HD so hell ist - beim Iiyama musste ich die maximale Helligkeit wählen und selbst da war das bild relativ blass. Meine Freundin hat mich auch erst gefragt, warum ich den Monitor so gedimmt betreibe...



svigo schrieb:


> kann jemand mal ein Bild machen von den FPS Modus in irgendeinem Spiel
> will das mal vergleichen ob meins nur so komisch Blau ist oder obs einfach nur am Monitor liegt



Ich habe am Anfang den FPS1-Mode getestet, diesen dann spaßeshalber mal durch das Profil von SpawN ersetzt - die beiden Profile finde ich aber sehr ähnlich. Einen Blaustich konnte ich nicht feststellen, das Bild kommt mir eher so vor, als hätte man im Grafikkartentreiber "Digital Vibrance" (glaube digitale Farbanpassung im deutschen Treiber) hochgedreht...so wie ich es früher bei meiner Röhre immer gemacht habe, als ich noch aktiv CS1.6 gezockt habe


----------



## Schokoladenonkel (26. April 2012)

Hi, ich hab mir vor etwa einer Woche den Benq XL2420T gekauft und bin  nur mäßig zufrieden, obwohl ich so viel Gutes über den Monitor gelesen  habe. Am meisten stört mich dabei, das der Benq dunkle Farben scheinbar  nicht richtig darstellen kann. Bei dunklen Farben "sprenkelt" der Benq  diese mit hellen und dunklen Punkten. Ich dachte zuerst, das sei ein  Fehler und habe ihn über Amazon austauschen lassen, der zweite zeigt  jedoch genau dasselbe Bild. Trotz intensiver Google-Suche konnte ich  jedoch nichts zu dem Thema finden und so wollte ich einfach hier mal  fragen, ob jemand etwas ähnliches beobachtet hat. 

Wer testen möchte, ob sein Benq diese "Sprenkeln" macht, kann beim Eizo Monitor Test mal zum einundzwanzigsten Bild gehen und dort vorallem bei Gelb und Grün mal einen genauen Blick links auf den dunklen Bereich werfen, dort zeigt sich das Problem immer recht gut. Bildmodus war sRGB. Den Eizo Monitor Test, gibt es u.a. bei Chip als Download, wenn gewünscht, kann ich ihn auch noch einmal verlinken.

Ich wäre wirklich dankbar, wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen würde das  einmal zu überprüfen, ob das bei dem Benq normal ist, oder ob ich hier  tatsächlich einfach gleich zweimal ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe.


gruß

der Schokoladenonkel


----------



## kevinho (26. April 2012)

Ich konnte nichts dergleichen feststellen -wenn ich dran denke, werde ich nachher den Test auch nochmal durchführen und dir RÜckmeldung geben.


----------



## SNIP3R (26. April 2012)

Hey,
ich hab nun mal meinen XL2420T auf diesen Fehler untersucht (mit dem genannten Eizo Monitor Test) und konnte nichts dergleichen feststellen. Klar, wenn ich mit meiner Nase am Bildschirm klebe, nehme ich im linken Bereich kleine schwarze Punkte/Pixel war, dies sollte aber normal sein (zumindest ist das bei meinem S23A700D genauso). Hast du mal getestet, ob du das Problem im "Standard"-Modus immer noch hast?

Meine Probleme mit dem BenQ: Ich bekomme bei den "Lagom LCD Monitor Test Pages" im Inversion-Test bei Bild 1 und 2b einen leichten Grünstich. Bei den Testbildern darunter ist dieser Effekt bei Bild 1 und 2b noch extremer. Sogar bei 2a kann ich einen leichten grünstich feststellen. Bei meinem S23A700D habe ich dieses Problem nicht. Wäre nett, wenn jemand seinen BenQ darauf mal überprüfen könnte.

Grüße


----------



## XenoN1744 (27. April 2012)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mir heute in der Frühschicht quasi mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen 
Danke schonmal für eure Meinungen.

Kurz mal zu meiner Inbetriebnahme. Gestern war es dann endlich soweit. Der Bildschirm wurde angeliefert. 
Ich habe den Monitor natürlich gleich aufgebaut und nachdem ich das ein/ausschalten verstanden hatte kam die erste Enttäuschung. Ein schöner roter Pixelfehler in der Mitte des Bildschirms. Diesen habe ich aber durch leichtes drücken wegbekommen. Danach habe ich mich ein bisschen durch das menü geklickt und ich fühle mich echt erschlagen. (umgestiegen von einem Samsung T220- quasi plug and play)

Was sollten meine ersten Schritte mit dem Monitor sein? (Treiber-CD? usw)
Muss ich denn wirklich für jede Tätigkeit ein anderes Profil nutzen?
Sind die 120hz in jedem Modus "verfügbar"? Wenn ja wozu gibt es vorgefertigte FPS und Gaming Modi?

Könnte mir jemand mal seine EInstellungen im jewiligen Modus posten? (Ich weiss, dass jeder den Bildschirm so einstellen sollte, dass er einem selbst am besten gefällt)

Wäre euch sehr dankbar.
Mfg
XenoN1744


----------



## kevinho (27. April 2012)

Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich für CS1.6 aktuell das "SpawN-Profil" im Einsatz, für alles andere das Standard-Profil. Mir gefällt das Standard-Profil sehr gut, eine andere Person könnte das Profil jedoch als zu hell empfinden.
Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, denn hier habe ich zum ersten Mal einen Monitor, an dem ich nicht Stunden mit dem Finden der perfekten Einstellungen verbringe


----------



## SNIP3R (27. April 2012)

Ich betreibe den BenQ ausschließlich im "Standard"-Mode. Die FPS-Profile sagen mir persönlich gar nicht zu (obwohl der Black eQualizer eine nette Sache ist).
Meine momentanen Settings:

Bildmodus: Standard
Helligkeit: 40 - 50
Kontrast: 50
Schärfe: 5
Gamma: 4
Farbtemperatur: Benutzer -> 97 (Rot), 97 (Grün), 100 (Blau)

Grüße


----------



## Darkx (27. April 2012)

hab mir jetzt nochmal den Benq XL2420T(PC hardware Platz 1) und den V3d245 von Viewsonic(PC Hardware platz 2. geholt). Vom bBild her ist der Benq knalliger.


Kann ich das Touchdisplay irgenwie abschalten? Hab ein Video aufgenommen. Wenn das nicht auszustellen ist, er für den 3 Monitorbetireb ungeeignet ;(


----------



## Core #1 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich möchte noch einmal Folgendes betonen:



ralle_h schrieb:


> Aus dem Netzwelt Test vom 2410T:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinho (4. Mai 2012)

Ist mir bei meinem nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## M1911 (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich hab da ein Problem mit dem Bildschirm.
Also ich bin so echt zufrieden, hab keine Mängel endeckt, nur funktioniert mein Kopfhöhrer nicht.
Ich hab ihn eingesteckt doch ich kann einfach nichts hörhren.

Weiß wer eine Lösung ?


----------



## kevinho (23. Mai 2012)

Vorsicht, Standardfrage: Hast du den Monitor mit der Soundquelle verbunden?


----------



## M1911 (23. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich hab den Fehler jetzt auch gefunden. Wenn ich den Monitor am PC anschließe geht das Heaset.
Ich wollt es jedoch mit der PS3 ausprobieren, aber da geht es nicht


----------



## zna (5. Juni 2012)

Habe seit nen paar Tagen den Benq xl2420t und bisher eigentlich nur  Probs mit meinen Wunsch Settings. Ich bin kein großer Freund von  1920x1080 und aus Gewohnheit von meinem alten hätt ich gern weiterhin  1280x720 aufm Desktop & Ingame, Aber der Monitor ließ es mich erst  Stundenlang nicht auswählen. Zeigte mir ständig an das ich 1280x1024  hätte mega verschwommen/verzerrt etc, bis ichs dann irgendwann mal  geschafft habe das er es an nimmt allerdings nur mit 60hz, 100 oder 120  sollten es aber schon sein. Problem ist stelle ich auf 100/120hz springt  er laut Menu auf 1920x1080 zurück und ist im Mega Schwedenrand(Schwarze Balken drum herrum für Leute die den Begriff nicht kennen ). Komme  einfach nicht dahinter wo der Fehler liegt, Graka ist ne Sapphire Radeon  6950 1gb beide Anschlüsse probiert. 

Auf 1920x1080 ist das Bild etc alles Top, Mir gehts in erster Linie mal darum das ich das alles problemlos auswählen  kann wie ich möchte ob das letztlich "ok" aussieht entscheide ich dann.  Aber atm tendiere ich eher dazu das Ding zurückzuschicken. Finde einfach  den kack Fehler net und noch länger Googlen und ich Sterbe :<

Vieleicht weiß ja hier jemand Rat, Am Monitor selber sollte es nicht liegen da ich auf meinem alten auch Probleme bekommen hatte muss also irgendwas mit den Settings zu tun haben.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2012)

Was ist denn an Full-HD schlecht? Das Problem kann ich nun wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. Man gewöhnt sich schnell daran. Eine niedrige Auflösung bei so einem Monitor ist ja schon Verschwendung. 

Zum Rahmen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/139873-einstellungen-im-ccc-2-11-1-a.html#post2675844


----------



## zna (5. Juni 2012)

Darum geht es ja gar nicht, Wenn ich mir einen Monitor kaufe erwarte ich das er alle Auflösungen die er kann auch problemlos darstellt Wenn ich aber auf 1280x720 auf 120hz stelle geht die Auflösung zurück auf 1920x1080 und das und das ist definitiv nicht normal Und ich sagte ja es liegt auch nicht am Monitor sondern eher irgendwo an meinen Settings nur probiere ich seit mittlerweile 3 Tagen rum und habe einfach keine Idee mehr außer das Ding einzupacken und zurück damit.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2012)

Versuchs mal über die Benutzerdefinierte Einstellung und änder dann die hz manuell ab. 

Systemsteuerung->Anzeige->Auflösung Anpassen->Erweiterte  Einstellungen, dann unter dem Reiter Monitor die  Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate auf 120hz stellen... 

Ansonsten setz den Monitor mal auf Werkseinstellung zurück. 

Vllt ne blöde Frage, aber Dual DVI-D hast du schon verwendet, oder?!


----------



## zna (5. Juni 2012)

Ja sonst würden die 120hz ja überhaupt nicht gehen 

Hab ich schon alles probiert, Wechselt zu 1920 zurück wenn ichs über Graka Treiber mache und wenn ichs so wie du beschrieben hast mache. Bei nem Kollegen geht das wunderbar.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2012)

Monitortreiber ist installiert?


----------



## zna (5. Juni 2012)

Das war das erste was ich getan habe


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2012)

Hast du es mal ohne Treiber versucht?


----------



## zna (5. Juni 2012)

Geht auch nicht


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2012)

Langsam gehen mir auch die Ideen aus. Mal beim Support nachgefragt?


----------



## zna (5. Juni 2012)

Nein 

Jetzt bin ich mal wieder soweit das er mir 1280x720@120hz als 1280x1024@120hz gibt.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2012)

Besser als nix^^


----------



## zna (5. Juni 2012)

370€ für besser als nix ist schon traurig


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2012)

zna schrieb:


> 370€ für besser als nix ist schon traurig


 Drei Möglichkeiten hast du:

- Zurück schicken
- Support kontaktieren
- Auflösung auf Full-HD stellen


----------



## zna (5. Juni 2012)

Hab jetzt mal meinen alten dran (Benq T2200HDA) hat nur VGA, Zeigt mir bei 1280x720 eine 1152x720 auflösung an, Nehme ich den Haken bei EDID raus und stelle auf 1280x720 so zeigt er mir dort wie beim xl2420t eine 1280x1024 an. Herz umstellung kann ich net testen da das teil hier eh max 75 packt. Von daher es muss irgendwo was ganz simples falsch eingestellt sein, Am Monitor kann es demnach ja einfach wirklich nicht liegen.


Najo hab jetzt mal an Benq Support geschrieben glaube nicht das die mir helfen können aber egal. Morgen kommt mein Bruder noch vorbei dann Windows 7 neu raufhauen andere Kabel testen und sollte es dann immer noch nicht gehen geht das Ding ganz fix zurück


----------



## Caldion (9. Juni 2012)

Du brauchst einen DVI-D Kabel um 120 Hz auflösung zu spielen. HDMI geht nicht 120 hz vergiss es war bei mir genau so.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2012)

Caldion schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen DVI-D Kabel um 120 Hz auflösung zu spielen. HDMI geht nicht 120 hz vergiss es war bei mir genau so.


 
Er hat eine DVI-D-Kabel benutzt.  Nur den alten hat er über VGA angeschlossen.


----------



## extreme24 (13. Juni 2012)

zna schrieb:


> Habe seit nen paar Tagen den Benq xl2420t und bisher eigentlich nur  Probs mit meinen Wunsch Settings. Ich bin kein großer Freund von  1920x1080 und aus Gewohnheit von meinem alten hätt ich gern weiterhin  1280x720 aufm Desktop & Ingame, Aber der Monitor ließ es mich erst  Stundenlang nicht auswählen. Zeigte mir ständig an das ich 1280x1024  hätte mega verschwommen/verzerrt etc, bis ichs dann irgendwann mal  geschafft habe das er es an nimmt allerdings nur mit 60hz, 100 oder 120  sollten es aber schon sein. Problem ist stelle ich auf 100/120hz springt  er laut Menu auf 1920x1080 zurück und ist im Mega Schwedenrand(Schwarze Balken drum herrum für Leute die den Begriff nicht kennen ). Komme  einfach nicht dahinter wo der Fehler liegt, Graka ist ne Sapphire Radeon  6950 1gb beide Anschlüsse probiert.
> 
> Auf 1920x1080 ist das Bild etc alles Top, Mir gehts in erster Linie mal darum das ich das alles problemlos auswählen  kann wie ich möchte ob das letztlich "ok" aussieht entscheide ich dann.  Aber atm tendiere ich eher dazu das Ding zurückzuschicken. Finde einfach  den kack Fehler net und noch länger Googlen und ich Sterbe :<
> 
> Vieleicht weiß ja hier jemand Rat, Am Monitor selber sollte es nicht liegen da ich auf meinem alten auch Probleme bekommen hatte muss also irgendwas mit den Settings zu tun haben.



Das beweist mal wieder, dass man dem Test auf "Prad - Die Monitorprofis" auch nicht trauen kann. 
Da steht der Monitor überall mit sehr gut..sehr gut...sehr gut..


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2012)

extreme24 schrieb:


> Das beweist mal wieder, dass man dem Test auf "Prad - Die Monitorprofis" auch nicht trauen kann.
> Da steht der Monitor überall mit sehr gut..sehr gut...sehr gut..


 
Ich frag mich was da die Leute von Prad.de dafür können?! Einen defekten Monitor kann man immer mal erwischen. Den perfekten Monitor gibt es nun mal leider nicht. Man muss immer iwo Abstriche machen. Bis die eierlegende Wollmilchsau kommt, wird noch einige Zeit ins Land ziehen.

Der XL2420T von meinem Kumpel macht übrigens alle Auflösungen ohne murren @ 120Hz mit! Also kein Grund die Testmethoden/Ergebnise von Prad.de iwie schlecht zu reden. Denn die Ergebnise haben mit dem Fehler bei zna´s Monitor nichts zu tun. Wo der Fehler bei zna liegt, kann man nur erraten. Entweder am Monitor selbst, (Montagsmodell) oder aber an einer Einstellung des OSDs bzw. der Grafikkarte.


----------



## kevinho (18. Juni 2012)

Das "sehr gut" kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen - weil es einfach ein sehr gutes Gerät ist. Eure Probleme kann auch auch allesamt nicht nachvollziehen, daher sollte bei solchen Problemen wohl wirklich ein Austausch durchgeführt werden...oder wie bereits erwähnt: Support (allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, wie gut der bei BenQ ist...)


----------



## Cooltool (19. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag.

Ich habe mich extra hier angemeldet in der Hoffnung hier meine Fragen geklärt zu bekommen.

Ich habe mir kürzlich den BenQ XL2420T zugelegt nachdem er in den Tests sehr gut weggekommen ist. 

1. Frage: 
Ich weiß nicht wie ich den Treiber auf der CD richtig installiere. Er macht zwar Autostart und ich kann den Ordner durchsuchen, aber da find ich nichts was ich anklicken könnte, und wenn ich im Arbeitsplatz unter meinem Laufwerk statt "Ordner öffnen" auf rechtsklick "installieren" drücke öffnet sich mein I-Net mit der Seite meines Monitormodells aber ich kann da nur einen Acrobad Reader installieren...
Und auch wenn ich über den Geräte-Manager gehe und auf Treiber aktualisieren gehe, gibt er mir das der Monitor auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist...obwohl er nur Version 1.0.00. drauf hat. Sensless?
Die zweite Option wäre ja die CD durchsuchen zu lassen und das hatte ich auch getan. Einmal die komplette CD - sodass er sich da alles rauspicken kann was er will - und einmal noch speziell den "driver" Ordner. Doch bei beiden kommt nix raus.

Ich hab echt alles probiert was geht. An was kann das liegen?

2. Frage:
Ich kann niergends die Anzeige auf 120hz umstellen. Immer nur 60hz und weniger kann ich auswählen obwohl ich den beiliegenden DVI-D Anschluss dran habe (sofern es daran liegt).
Ich habe schon sämtliche Dateien und Funktionen durchforstet (Systemsteuerung, Anzeige, Catalyst-Center, usw...) aber ich habe echt keine Ahnung. Wie kann ich das umstellen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

Zu 1:

Auf der deutschen Site von BenQ gibt es den Treiber nicht. Dafür auf der europäischen.
BenQ Europe - Computing

Zu 2:

- Welche Karte ist verbaut?
- 120Hz auch im Monitor eingestellt? 

Schau mal ob Vysnc im CCC deaktiviert ist.


----------



## Cooltool (19. Juni 2012)

Zu 1.) 

Danke! Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich es mal ausprobieren.

Zu 2.) 

GraKa: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950

Wie meinst du das 120hz auf dem Monitor eingestellt? Meinst du direkt außen am Monitor oder per Software?

Wie gesagt, z.B. unter Anzeige - Eigenschaften kann ich maximal 60hz eingeben (was vorher schon eingestellt war)
V-Sync kann ich gerade nicht testen (bin auf Arbeit). Aber werde ich später mal nachholen

Zur Info: Ich habe den S-Switch und das beiliegende USB Kabel nicht angeschlossen, da ich ihn z.Z. gar nicht benötige. Weiß nicht ob was wichtig ist zu erwähnen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

> Wie meinst du das 120hz auf dem Monitor eingestellt?


Man kann die Auflösung auch in den Einstellungen des Monitors selbst ändern. 

Im CCC hast du auch mal genau geschaut? Eigentlich müsste es ja so aussehen:
Directupload.net - dwc9ocy3.jpg

Treiber der Karte ist aktuell? 
Ansonsten probier mal den anderen DVI-Slot der Karte aus. 

Ich empfehle dir auch, das Bild ordentlich einzustellen. Der FPS-Modus ist iwie .
_
Menü>Bild erweitert>Bildmodus> dort dann auf eins der 3 Profile  klicken und dann kannst du auf Standard oder sRGB stellen und danach  das Bild einstellen._


----------



## zna (19. Juni 2012)

Hab mein Ding zurückgeschickt. Jetzt sitz ich bei meinem Benq T2200HDA vor dem Problem das er mir 1152x720 statt 1280x720 anzeigt, und ich kann max 60hz auf der Auflösung machen. Der Monitor selber kann 75 auf dieser Auflösung aber wähl ich 1280x720@75 aus so springt er im Menu auf 1680x1050. Passt zwar hier jetzt nicht mehr rein aber finde es einfach nur noch lustig was ich atm für Probleme hab.


----------



## Cooltool (19. Juni 2012)

> Man kann die Auflösung auch in den Einstellungen des Monitors selbst ändern.


 
Ok dann muss ich da nochmal schauen. 



> Im CCC hast du auch mal genau geschaut? Eigentlich müsste es ja so aussehen:
> Directupload.net - dwc9ocy3.jpg


 
Das Bild sagt mir auf zunächst erst mal was. Bei mir sieht es genaus aus nur das es bis 60hz geht. Aber ich schaue da am Besten auch nochmal nach.



> Treiber der Karte ist aktuell?
> Ansonsten probier mal den anderen DVI-Slot der Karte aus.


 
Treiber ist aktuell. Mit dem anderen DVI-Slot muss ich nochmal schauen.



> Ich empfehle dir auch, das Bild ordentlich einzustellen. Der FPS-Modus ist iwie .
> 
> _Menü>Bild erweitert>Bildmodus> dort dann auf eins der 3 Profile klicken und dann kannst du auf Standard oder sRGB stellen und danach das Bild einstellen._


 
Ok werd ich mal machen. Danke !

edit: Nochmal ne Frage zum Treiber. Wenn es den Treiber nur in den von dir verlinkten EU Seite gibt, wozu brauch ich dann noch die mitgelieferte CD? Ist da nicht auch ein Treiber drauf oder nur ein älterer?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Juni 2012)

Cooltool schrieb:


> Zu 1.)
> 
> Wie meinst du das 120hz auf dem Monitor eingestellt? Meinst du direkt außen am Monitor oder per Software?


 
Ich hab z.B. einfach einen Rechtsklick auf den Desktop gemacht > Bildschirmauflösung > erweiterte Einstellung > Monitor > Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate 120 Hz. So ging´s bei mir zumindest.

Und was den Treiber angeht kannst Du den auf der CD nutzen. Leider klappt die automatische installation evtl. nicht.

Du kannst aber fast das gleiche Menü wie eben nehmen, z.B. nur dann Rechtsklick auf den Desktop > Bildschirmauflösung > erweiterte Einstellung > Monitor > dann aber auf EIGENSCHAFTEN > Treiber > Treiber aktualisieren > auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen > auf durchsuchen klicken > dann Dein DvD Laufwerk auswählen wo die CD drin ist > Driver anwählen > XL2420T anwählen > OK klicken > auf weiter klicken und den Treiber der in dem Untermenü ist wird installiert.

Nachprüfen ob´s geklappt hat kannst Du einfach indem Du ganz von vorn nochmal ein Rechtsklick auf den Desktop machst > Bildschirmauflösung > und wenn dort bei Anzeige nun nicht irgendwas mit Monitor steht, sondern "BenQ XL2420T (Digital)" , dann hat´s geklappt.

Übrigens ist der Hinweis auf der Treiber-CD irreführend , dass man an einer bestimmten stelle "Auto-adjust" im Monitormenü drücken soll, weil das bei Digital ( DVI ) gar nicht anwählbar und auch gar nicht nötig ist. Bei Digitalübertragung hast Du schon das Optimum automatisch und must das gar nicht machen.


Nur mal so .... 

P.s.: Wer lieber etwas knalligere Farben in seinen Spielen mag und es nicht zu dunkel haben will kann ja mal folgende Einstellung ausprobieren :
Brightness 100
Contrast 70
Sharpness 6 ( 5 ist mir auf Full HD für die Buchstaben und Texte zu verwaschen )
Gamma 1
Color temperature = User Mode = R80 , G78 , B83
( dann von Color Temperature runterscrollen, denn da unten kommt noch was ^^ )
AMA = on
Instant Mode = on

Wem´s nicht gefällt, bitte seine besseren Einstellungen posten. Vielen Dank !  Bin immer für Verbesserungsvorschläge zu haben ^^ .

Gruß,
Chris.

P.s. vom nächsten Tag : War doch etwas grell meine neue Einstellung. Hab Kontrast auf 65 runtergedreht, Gamma auf 2 , dafür aber Sharpness auf 8 hochgedreht. Hatte irgendwie immer noch das Gefühl, dass das Bild zu "verwaschen und unklar" aussah. Mit Sharpness 8 sehen auch Texte klarer und besser aus. Also so ist es eher ´ne rundumsorglos Einstellung, sowohl für´s surfen, als auch zum Zocken. Die Blickwinkelstabilität bei dem Monitor ist und bleibt aber grottig. Also was besonderes ist er nicht. Man muß sich auch erstmal an das extrem weiße Licht der LED Beleuchtung gewöhnen, wenn man´s nicht gewohnt ist. Alles in allem bin ich jetzt aber insgesamt mit dem Monitor zufrieden , weil das Bild ansich wirklich sehr gut ist und ich die Farben jetzt auch etwas in den Griff gekriegt habe. 

Zu erwähnen wäre noch, dass das matte Display mir persönlich doch etwas viel Grauschleier über das Bild legt, was durch die schlechte Blickwinkelstabilität natürlich doppelt auffällt, ich das aber in Kauf nehme, da ich kein spiegelndes Display haben möchte, weil ich sehr viel im hellen Tageslicht arbeite/zocke. Aber damit ich kein falsches Bild von dem Monitor zeichne nochmal was positives : Hatte zum Beispiel keinen einzigen Pixelfehler  , die Bildgeometrie  scheint mir perfekt, der Schwarzbildschirm ist sehr gut dargestellt ( dachte auf einmal der Monitor wäre ausgegangen  ) ,  ohne Schatten , oder ähnliches usw. ... verdammt gutes Bild, alles mit dem Eizo Monitortest gecheckt.

P.s.2: Zuletzt habe ich jetzt Gamma 4 , Farben alle auf 85 , Sharpness 8 , Brightness 100, Contrast 65. Ist zwar etwas sehr gesättigt an Farben, allerdings wird das Bild auch dunkler, wenn ich Farbe rausnehme und das mag ich nicht  Dies sollte mein letzter Beitrag hierzu sein. Ist schon nicht so leicht sich die richtigen Farben , im Zusammenhang mit Helligkeit und Kontrast bei dem Monitor zusammenzumixen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2012)

> edit: Nochmal ne Frage zum Treiber. Wenn es den Treiber nur in den von  dir verlinkten EU Seite gibt, wozu brauch ich dann noch die  mitgelieferte CD? Ist da nicht auch ein Treiber drauf oder nur ein  älterer?


Treiber von CDs sind eh meistens unnütz. Das Internet ist immer einen Tick voraus.


----------



## kwama (22. Juni 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich hab z.B. einfach einen Rechtsklick auf den Desktop gemacht > Bildschirmauflösung > erweiterte Einstellung > Monitor > Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate 120 Hz. So ging´s bei mir zumindest.
> 
> Und was den Treiber angeht kannst Du den auf der CD nutzen. Leider klappt die automatische installation evtl. nicht.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Monitor ebenfalls nach einer langen Monitor Odysee und muss sagen das Teil ist echt Geil.
Ich habe es Kalibriert und kann euch mal die Werte sagen. Ein Icc Profil muss natürlich auch installiert werden, dazu poste ich den Link mit der Seite wo Ihr das laden könnt.

Helligkeit: 5
Kontrast:50
Schärfe:5
Gamma: 1
Farbtemp: Benutzer: R G B >>> 96 , 99 , 95
Ama: Aus (Overdrive) Geschmackssache
Sofortmodus (Inputlag): Aus

Das so Einstellen und anschließend das passende Icc Profil Installieren wie folgt:
TFT Central

Müsst ein bischen suchen, habe die Werte von diesen Test übernommen und sieht toll aus. Auch wegen der krassen Helligkeit bin ich recht froh mit dem Wert 5 gut zocken UND Surfen zu können, weil das Teil echt Brutal Hell ist.

Die 120 Hz gehen nur per DVI Dual Link, Kabel war Ja mitgeliefert. HDMI Unterstützt nur 60 HZ.
Auch ist zu beachten das wer eine Nvidia Karte Hat, und den Moni per HDMI drann hat, fehler mit der Edit bekommt und die besagten ausgewaschenen Farben bekommt. Das liegt daran das der Schwarzpunkt im erweiterten RGB Bereich (PC Level) die Number of Extension auf der 0 sein soll, NVIDI aber die 1 verwendet.
Da gibts Abhilfe, entweder so:
PRAD | Reportage | Der korrekte Signalpegel: Warum behandelt nVidia per HDMI angeschlossene Monitore als Fernseher? Teil 2

Oder einfach das DVI Kabel verwenden.

Wer Diverse Fehler hat, hat einfach ein schlechtes Modell erwischt da die Serienstreuung wircklich hoch ist.
Aber Benq hat einen Sofortaustausch innerhalb 2 Wochen gegen Nagelneues Gerät.

Wer noch Fragen hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Juni 2012)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber. Hab alles mögliche nochmal geändert und bin jetzt ganz zufrieden. Hab zusätzlich noch die Windows eigene Kalibrierung genutzt ( dort den gamma leicht erhöht, so dass es bei mir passte ). Einfach zu finden, indem man in der Systemsteuerung in´s Suchfeld nur "Kali" eingibt , schon erscheint unter Anzeige die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Bildschirmfarbe kalibrieren". 

Und etwas ( nur 2% ) Farbsättigung durch die aktuellsten Nvidia-Treiber hinzugefügt und bin jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Bild. 

Hab jetzt aber eine recht einfach gehaltene Einstellung gewählt ausgehend vom Displaymodus "Standard" , hab ich Brightness 95, Contast 50 , Sharpness 7 , Gamma 3 , Color Temperatur Normal , Ama und Instant beide on.
So lass ich´s jetzt.


----------



## Cooltool (25. Juni 2012)

Ich danke euch schon einmal für die Ratschläge aber es geht leider immer noch nicht.

Wenn ich versuche den Treiber von BenQ Europe auf Windows 7 zu installieren,
BenQ Europe - Computing

 sagt er mir er ist schon auf dem neusten Stand
Directupload.net - b5ghqndo.png

Aber er wenn ich die Version prüfe ist es immer noch 1.0.0.0
Directupload.net - eyqp3qn5.png

Ich kann auch nirgends umschalten auf 120hz. Und eine analoge Anzeige habe ich immer noch
Directupload.net - 3i948tsn.png
Directupload.net - ch2lye4v.png

Und im CCC kann ich auch keine anderen Einstellungen machen
Directupload.net - l88f4r58.png

Ich versteh das einfach nicht. An was liegt das nur?

*Update*
Ich kann im CCC nun unter folgenden Anzeigen wechseln
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2932/pxavgcmg_png.htm

Wenn ich aber auf 120hz gehe springt er von 1920x1080 auf 1280x1024 und wenn ich übernehmen klicke 
wird das Bild kurz schwarz und sagt mir "Signal außerhabl des Bereichs" und ich komme wieder in die Ausgangsstellung von 60hz...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Juni 2012)

- Also erstmal zum Treiber : Ich hab genau die gleiche Nummer des treibers ----> Aber Digital. Hab aber auch den vom 5.8.11 v1.0.0.0. Ist ok. Bei mir steht in Klammern halt nur digital anstatt analog dahinter.

- Was mich stutzig macht ist, wieso er bei Dir die *Analog* Version anzeigt. So gesehen könnte es evtl. doch nicht die richtige Version des Treibers sein.

- Hast Du mal die Digital-Version von der CD versucht ?

- Hast Du das mitgelieferte DVI-Kabel angeschlossen, oder ein altes weiterbenutzt ?

- Evtl. könnte es aber auch sein, dass der Treiber automatisch auf analog geht, weil irgendwas sonst nicht stimmt, mit dem Anschlusskabel, oder sonstiges.

Versuch mal in der Richtung zu gehen, das digital in die Klammern zu kriegen. Sei es durch anderes Anschlusskabel, Treiber oder  ... ... ...


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juni 2012)

> - Was mich stutzig macht ist, wieso er bei Dir die *Analog* Version anzeigt. So gesehen könnte es evtl. doch nicht die richtige Version des Treibers sein.


Wundert micht auch.  

Dieses Analog kann eigentlich nur eines bedeuten. Nämlich das ein falsches Kabel angeschlossen ist. 

Kann es sein, das kein Dual-DVI-D-Kabel angeschlossen ist?!

Hier mal ein Bild, was es alles gibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Cooltool

Bitte die Bilder im Forum hochladen. Wie das geht, steht in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Cooltool (26. Juni 2012)

> Was mich stutzig macht ist, wieso er bei Dir die *Analog* Version anzeigt





> Dieses Analog kann eigentlich nur eines bedeuten. Nämlich das ein falsches Kabel angeschlossen ist.


 
Also ich kann sagen, das ich alle Kabel angeschlossen habe welche im Lieferumfang mit bei waren. D.h. auch dieses weiße große Kabel. Lt. Anleitung ist das ein DVI-D Kabel.
(Was nicht dran ist, ist der S-Switch und das eine USB-Kabel). 

Den blauen VGA Kabel (Monitorkabel) konnte ich nicht in den blauen Schlitz hinten am Rechner schieben, da ich auf diese Weise zu Anfang kein Bild bekam. ("Kein Signal") 
Also hab ich einen VGA Adapter gekauft und diesen dann in einer der beiden weißen Schlitze gesteckt und dann habe ich auch ein Bildsignal erhalten. Vielleicht ist das wichtig zu erwähnen.
Ergo, steckt momentan im weißen Schlitz der Monitorkabel wo ein Adapter dazwischen hängt.
@Painkiller, der weiße Schlitz müsste das 2. Bild sein. (Kann ich momentan nicht nachschauen, bin nicht zu Hause)

Wenn es unbedingt ein Dual DVI-D Kabel sein muss, wäre der sonst nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten? Also, müsste ich solch ein Kabel extra kaufen um auf 120hz umzuschalten?



> Bitte die Bilder im Forum hochladen. Wie das geht, steht in meiner Signatur.


Ok, werde ich demnächst drauf achten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Juni 2012)

Mach das blaue Kabel ab. Du brauchst nur das mitgelieferte Dual DVI D. Und bitte ohne Adapter, oder ähnlichem. Dann sollte es klappen. Also nur das weiße mitgelieferte Kabel und kein anderes.


----------



## Cooltool (26. Juni 2012)

> Mach das blaue Kabel ab. Du brauchst nur das mitgelieferte Dual DVI D. Und bitte ohne Adapter, oder ähnlichem. Dann sollte es klappen. Also nur das weiße mitgelieferte Kabel und kein anderes.


 
Oh, dann werde ich das mal versuchen!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Juni 2012)

P.s.: Und mach den S-Switch dran, der is echt praktisch.


----------



## Cooltool (26. Juni 2012)

Der Tipp, nur den DVI Kabel einzustecken anstatt zusätzlich den blauen VGA Kabel war Gold wert!

Nun zeigt er mir wirklich die Dinge an, die ich in Beschreibungen/Foren auch gesehen habe:

Directupload.net - a7b85x4p.png
Directupload.net - n9ba45g4.png
Directupload.net - yco8h2qe.png
Directupload.net - jwo5d4h4.png

Dann hab ich nochmal den Treiber versucht auf der Europe Seite doch er sagt mir, der aktuelle Treiber ist bereits installiert.
Directupload.net - qhyycs6x.png

Ist demnach bei euch auch die neuste Version folgende?
Directupload.net - 6i7yv647.png

P.S. Sry wieder wegen dem hochladen. Es ist schon spät und für mich geht das schneller. 

Nun gut, ich habe jetzt keine Veränderung zu 60hz bemerkt. Seh ich die Veränderung eher bei Games? Der Desktop sieht aus wie vorher oder muss ich jetzt noch was einstellen?

LG


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Juni 2012)

Cooltool schrieb:


> Ist demnach bei euch auch die neuste Version folgende?
> Directupload.net - 6i7yv647.png
> 
> P.S. Sry wieder wegen dem hochladen. Es ist schon spät und für mich geht das schneller.


 
Ja, die Version hab ich auch drauf. Ob das die neuste ist, ist im Grunde egal. Hauptsache sie funktioniert. Ist ja beim Monitor nicht so wie mit den neuesten Grafiktreibern.

Und die Unterschiede merkt man vor allem bei Bewegungen, z.B. in Spielen. Das Bild sieht bei mir klarer aus und ich hab richtig das Gefühl schneller, mehr FPS zu sehen, wenn ich inGame z.B. 120 FPS bei 120 Hertz laufen habe. Natürlich muß die Hardware das auch mitmachen und die 120 FPS auch bringen können. Das Bild ist dann irgendwie viel "direkter" und klarer. Schwierig den Effekt zu beschreiben. Natürlich muß man dafür auch ein Auge haben.

Für mich als Harcore-Zocker ist da ein ganz deutlicher Unterschied. Wenn man nur den Desktop anschaut, merkt man den Unterschied allerdings weniger. 

Aber der Monitor wendet sich ja nicht umsonst an Hardcore-Spieler. Und genau für die ist er gemacht und gut.


----------



## Cooltool (27. Juni 2012)

Super, dann weiß ich ja jetzt alles was ich wissen wollte.

Nochmal vielen Dank an Euch. Ihr habt wirklich gute und ausführliche Tipps/Antworten gegeben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Juni 2012)

Gerne, im Namen von allen die mitgewirkt haben und meiner Wenigkeit.  

Und vielleicht treibst Du Dich ja ab jetzt hier öfter mal rum. Die Community hier ist echt nett und hilfsbereit. Hab hier schon viel gelernt und oft sehr gute Hilfe bekommen.


----------



## kevinho (6. Juli 2012)

Man merkt die angenehmen 120Hz nicht nur in Spielen. Ich bekomme auf der Arbeit inzwischen ständig eine kleine Kriste, wenn ich die Maus bewege und dem Mauszeiger hinterherschaue - das sieht aus, als hätte man die Mausspur aktiviert - einfach schrecklich :/


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juli 2012)

kevinho schrieb:


> Man merkt die angenehmen 120Hz nicht nur in Spielen. Ich bekomme auf der Arbeit inzwischen ständig eine kleine Kriste, wenn ich die Maus bewege und dem Mauszeiger hinterherschaue - das sieht aus, als hätte man die Mausspur aktiviert - einfach schrecklich :/


 
Das kommt nicht von den fehlenden Hz sondern von der miesen Reaktionszeit!


----------



## wuz (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir auch einen BenQ 2420T bestellt und bin soweit fast zufrieden allerdings habe ich am unteren Rand, besonders von der mitte des Monitors, also über dem BenQ Logo, bis nach rechts an den Rand etwas über 1 cm in das Bild hinein reichendes Backlight Bleeding! 

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob das jeder unterschiedlich stark hat. Ich habe auch schiss wenn ich den zurück schicke das ich vielleicht einen schlechteren bekomme! 

Denn man liest hier oft von Verarbeitungsstechnischen Mängel oder toten Pixeln die ich hier so gar nicht habe! 

Zum zocken ist der Monitor 1A. Allerdings doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn man von einem Eizo kommt der das 5fache kostet. Beim Benq ist die Sättigung und die Farben einfach nur gruselig, aber ich will mich dahin gehend auch gar nicht beschweren, denn es ist definitiv ein Zocker Monitor und nichts anderes!!! Zocke mit dem Monitor BF3 und beim Mapchange sieht man einfach jedes mal das Bleeding. Primär stört es aber beim Filme schauen. Vielleicht kann ich nach dem Wochenende mal ein Bild einstellen, da ich übers Wochenende im Kurzurlaub bin. Im Prad Test sieht man das ja auch. Allerdings weiß ich nicht mit welchen ISO die guten Herren das aufgenommen haben um es vergleichen zu können!

Wie schaut es bei euch aus? Ist der untere Rand auch deutlich erleuchtet bei dunklem oder schwaren Bild? Mit dem Eizomonitor Tester sieht man es sehr gut, wenn man die Info Leiste ausblendet!

so
wuz


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juli 2012)

Zu aggresives Back Light Bleeding wäre für mich ein Reklamationsgrund. Aber lade erstmal ein Bild hoch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juli 2012)

Ich hab meinen jetzigen Monitor, LG IPS235V, drei mal umgetauscht genau aus diesem Grund bis ich einen hatte der in meinen Augen perfekt ist.


----------



## wuz (12. Juli 2012)

Ich hab jetzt doch noch vor dem Wochenende nen Shot gemacht...
So blau wie auf dem Bild wirkt es nicht direkt aber man sieht es hier recht deutlich!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juli 2012)

Wenn es dich stört tausch ihn um! Aber ein wirklich Garantie Fall ist das nicht!


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2012)

Die Seitenränder sind ok, aber der untere Rand würde mich auch nerven. 
Jetzt musst du dir halt die Frage stellen, ob du dir den ganzen Aufwand antun willst.


----------



## wuz (17. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe es gewagt und noch mehr in die Tonne gegriffen! Der neue hatte nur ganz leichtes wirklich nicht störendes Bleeding am ganzen unteren Rand!

Aber die Helligkeitsverteilung war sehr schlecht! Bei komplett schwarzen Bild war die untere Hälfte sehr deutlich erhellt und durch einen horizontalen komplett dunklen Bereich, wie ein Balken genau in der Mitte, von der oberen Hälfte des Monitors getrennt! Sofort wieder eingepackt und zur Post gebracht! Das ging ja mal gar nicht!!! Gar nicht erst weiter getestet. Aber tote Pixel hatte dieser auch keiner!

An diesem habe ich dann gesehen, das mein Backlight Bleeding bei meinem ersten tatsächlich Blau ist. Als wenn das Panel etwas zu fest angezogen wurde in diesem Bereich. Oh man...

Etwas Qualität kann man doch wohl erwarten bei dem Preis! Ich bin einfach zu stark ein Haptiker, als das ich so was durchgehen lassen könnte! Serienstreuung hin oder her.

So on
thewuz


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2012)

Ist aber bei allen Monitoren so, ich hab meinen LG drei mal zurück gegeben bis ich einen hatte der von der Ausleuchtung und Lichthöfen so war ich im mir das vorstelle!


----------



## MegGalvtron (17. Juli 2012)

Sorry, gehts hier um den LG oder den Benq welches störende Bleedings und Pixelfehler hatte ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Sorry, gehts hier um den LG oder den Benq welches störende Bleedings und Pixelfehler hatte ?


 
Um den BenQ ich wollte mit meinem LG nur verdeutlichen das es bei allen Monitoren große Serienstreuung gibt was die Ausleuchtung und Lichthöfe betrifft!


----------



## MegGalvtron (17. Juli 2012)

Weiss jemand wie breit der Rahmen beim Benq ist ?


----------



## Schrotty (15. September 2012)

Ich habe denn Vorgänger noch, also denn XL2410T. Zahlt es sich aus auf das neuere Modell zu wechseln? 3D verwende ich nicht aber die 120Hz sind schon sehr geil.


----------



## Westcoast (16. September 2012)

die 120 Hertz sind wirklich klasse aber die bildqualität stimmt nicht. habe auf youtube einige videos geschaut, 
battelfield 3 und crysis 2 und ein TN panel kann mit meinem dell mit PVA panel nicht mithalten.
da muss ich auf IPS+120 hertz warten, die bildqualität kommt bei mir an erster stelle. 

schrotty

denke nicht dass es sich für dich lohnt, wenn du schon ein 120 hertz gerät besitzt.


----------



## lkopd (27. November 2012)

@all wo der Games Loader nicht geht, bei mir war immer genau das gleiche Hardware ist nicht bla bla bal,

ich habe nur den Antivirus mal deaktiviert und als Admin gestartet und siehe da es ging und geht immer noch ohne Probleme.

Hoffe konnte helfen.


----------



## Painkiller (27. November 2012)

Welches Antivirusprogramm hast du denn?


----------



## lkopd (28. November 2012)

Nod32 konnte ich aber reproduzieren AV an es geht nicht, AV aus und es geht

Und ich habe eine Karte die nicht aufgeführt ist eine HD5870


----------



## MMutzeck (11. Oktober 2013)

Ist es normal, das das Bild ziemlich hell ist vom Monitor?!
Ich habe die helligkeit auf 10 und er ist noch immer um einiges heller als mein Dell U2312HM.


Ich habe aber wohl ein Neues Model bekommen von dem BenQ XL2420T.
Auf dem Karton steht 144Hz und Flicker-Free und Windows 8 drauf.
Es scheint also wohl eine Neue Version zu geben. 




Grüße
MM


----------



## Lowmotion (11. Oktober 2013)

Du hast nicht zufällig die BenQ XL2420TX Version erhalten?


----------



## ralle_h (11. Oktober 2013)

Oder den XL2411T? ^^


----------



## MMutzeck (11. Oktober 2013)

BenQ XL2420T-B Rev June 2013

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=5b460b-1381494956.jpg


Grüße
MM

EDIT: Okay ich habe nun grade das hier gefunden, sieht also so aus als ob ich das neue model bekommen habe. 


ZITAT:
Hallo.

Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn einer der XL2420T Käufern das Herstelldatum des Monitors mal posten würden.

Benq  hat den XL2420T upgedated mit 144 Hz Unterstützung statt nur 120 Hz wie  beim 1. Modell, ausserdem 1ms Responsezeiten und was noch viel  wichtiger für mich ist- die 2. Version soll ohne PWM Backlight sein,  also ohne PWM Backlightflimmern.

Und wenn die 2 Revision vom  XL2420T das gleiche Panel hat wie der XL2411T (was zu 90% der Fall sein  sollte), dann hat die 2 Revision auch deutlich weniger Ghosting.

In  USA hat man der 2 Revision einen extra Modellnamen spendiert XL2420TE,  in Europa wird wohl der Name nicht geändert, sondern einfach die neue  Revision irgendwann eingeführt.

Man erkennt die neue Revision wohl daran, dass der Monitor 144 Hz unterstützt sowie im Juli oder später hergestellt wurde.

Also bitte das Herstelldatum posten, wenn ihr vor kurzem den Monitor gekauft habt.             
ZITATENDE:


Grüße
MM


----------

